# Thelyn Ennor - Multigaming since 2005 [Star Citizen]



## ThelynEnnor (19. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


In den Weiten der Galaxie wird Euer Schicksal bestimmt, ob auf den Schlachtfeldern oder in den Forge Worlds von Segmentum Thelyn Ennor. Trete unserer Warfare oder Industrial Division bei und das Vers wird uns gehören! Wir sind die Ordnung! Wir sind die Inquisition! FOR THE EMPEROR!


Name: *Thelyn Ennor*
Motto: *"it's the way we play"*
Ausrichtung: *Warfare & Security*
Organization: *Private Military Company*
Allianz: *Star Citizen Federation*
Memberanzahl: *160 [TE Community: 400*]
Ships: *+400* (inkl. Javelin & Idris & Polaris)
Homepage: http://www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu
RSI Link: https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/THELYN


Wir sind eine Multigaming-Gilde, die erstmals in Lord of the Rings Online aktiv war. Mit Star Citizen nehmen wir nun unser 15. Spiel in Angriff, um möglichst viele Erfolge feiern zu können.


*Was bisher war...*
Zu unseren bisherigen Erfolgen in MMO's zählen mehrere World-, European- und German-Firstkills sowie zahlreiche Server-Firstkills. So waren wir die erste Gilde Europas, welche in Lord of the Rings Online die 24er Raid Instanz "Helegrod" clear'n konnte und den World-Firstkill in der Raid Instanz "Feste Dunoth" im Hardmode erreichte. Unser Warhammer Team zwang europaweit als erstes "Hand von Ualatp & Usirians Wächter" in die Knie und war stets unter den besten RvR Gilden. Außerdem feierte unser Star Trek Team mehrere World-Firstkills und konnte die erste Zusammenarbeit mit GameStar etablieren. Unser Rift-Team konnte bereits direkt nach dem Head-Start des Spiels große Erfolge in Form von mehreren Server-Firstkills feiern. Auch mit unserem Star Wars The Old Republic Team waren wir sehr erfolgreich, denn dort haben wir zahlreiche German-Firstkills sowie Server-Firstkills erreicht. Des Weiteren hatten wir schon TV-Auftritte bei Gaming-Shows - wie z.B. NBC GIGA, Buffed Show bzw. Allvatar TV und veröffentlichten auf Buffed.de, GameStar, Onlinewelten und Allvatar.com zahlreiche Guides sowie Artikel. Bekannt sind wir auch für unsere Live-Raids auf verschiedenen Messebühnen, welche immer sehr viele Zuschauer anlocken. Mehr Infos über unsere Erfolge, Projekte und bisherige Geschichte findet ihr auf http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu/

*Gildenziele*
Getreu unserem Motto "It's the way we play" haben wir uns in allen MMO's, in denen Thelyn Ennor vertreten ist, das Hauptziel gesteckt, all das zu erreichen, was im High End-Content (sei es PvE oder PvP) eines MMO's als Erfolg zu betiteln ist. Das gelingt nur durch viel Disziplin, Engagement und eine hohe Aktivität der Member. Unsere Gilde wird im Hintergrund durch einen sehr erfahrenen Organisationsapparat geleitet, welcher dafür sorgt, dass den Membern höchste Qualität und Effizienz in den MMO-Teams zur Verfügung stehen. Wir sind ständig dabei uns in allen Bereichen weiterzuentwickeln, um einen gewissen Grad an Perfektion zu erlangen.

*Star Citizen Team*
Thelyn Ennor ist eine stark erfolgsorientierte Gilde und darauf werden wir unsere gesamte Struktur wie auch Fleet & Event Organisation auslegen. Wir wollen in allen Bereichen von Star Citizen vorne mitmischen, so ist es unser Ziel den gesamten High-End Content zu bewältigen, dazu gehören vor allem in Sachen PvE das Betreiben von Produktionsanlagen und Raumstationen so wie aber auch PvP Schlachten. Wir werden an den gewaltigsten Schlachten an vorderster Front teilnehmen und für unsere eigenen Sektoren eine hohe Sicherheit gewährleisten! Eine leistungsstarke Warfare und effiziente Industrial Division ist notwendig, um unsere militärischen Operationen erfolgreich durchführen zu können. Wir sind schon seit einiger Zeit in Star Citizen unterwegs und haben somit schon reichlich Erfahrung im Spiel sammeln können. Natürlich ist es unser oberstes Ziel, unsere Private Military Company an die Spitze zu treiben und unser eigenes Territorium zu erobern! Für diese Herausforderungen suchen wir loyale & erfahrene Piloten die Spaß am erfolgreichen Raiden und am PvP haben, sowie sich aktiv am Gildenleben beteiligen wollen! Das Wichtigste hierbei ist, dass man zusammen als starke und feste Gemeinschaft heranwächst. Thelyn Ennor war treibende Kraft bei der Gründung der "Horizon Alliance" mit dem Ziel, alle Inhalte des Spiels ausreizen zu können und ist heute die größte militärische und wirtschaftliche Allianz im deutschsprachigen Raum.

*Unsere Member*
Thelyn Ennor ist eine zielstrebige und vor allem erfolgsorientierte Gemeinschaft. Daher legen wir viel Wert auf eine perfekte Charakter-Beherrschung, Aktivität, Hingabe, Teamplay und Spaß am Spiel. Wir erwarten von unseren Membern in jeder Hinsicht hohen Einsatz für die Gilde und eine 100%ige Loyalität. Als selbstverständlich erachten wir, dass unsere Mitglieder während der Progress-Phasen absolute Priorität auf ihre Raid-Aktivität setzen und sich immer in allen dafür notwendigen Bereichen auf aktuellem Stand befinden. Unsere stets hoch gesteckten Ziele erreichen wir nur, wenn jeder mit Leidenschaft anpackt und sein Bestes gibt. Im Gegenzug können neue Member von uns eine professionelle Führung und erfahrene Beratung sowie eine hohe Aktivität erwarten. Wenn Ihr ein Member von Thelyn Ennor werdet, seid ihr Teil einer großen Community, welche schon mehrere MMO's erfolgreich spielt und sich auch in zukünftigen MMO's niederlassen wird. Um einen noch stärkeren Bund zu schaffen, veranstaltet Thelyn Ennor mindestens einmal jährlich ein Real-Life Treffen, zu dem alle Mitglieder eingeladen werden.
Es gilt zu beachten, dass bei uns *ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren* herrscht.

*Kommunikation*

Wir nutzen [**Teamspeak**] als Voice Tool und [**Discord**] als Chat, welche für alle Member Pflicht sind.Unser Forum ist die Hauptkommunikations-Plattform, hier werden Raids geplant und organisatorische Dinge besprochen.Weitere Informationen findet Ihr auf unserer Homepage:[**Teamspeak**]Wenn Ihr Fragen zur Gilde habt, könnt Ihr uns natürlich jederzeit im Forum oder im [**Discord**] kontaktieren.
Euer,
Thelyn Ennor - Star Citizen Team


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. Februar 2014)

*PlanetSide 2: Tactical Warfare by Thelyn Ennor*

 Dieser self-made Trailer wird euch präsentiert von Thelyn Ennor Multigaming Guild since 2005.

 In diesen Trailer zeigen wir Euch unser Thelyn Ennor Platoon welches zum Ruhme der Terran Republic in den Kampf gegen das New Conglomerate geschickt wird um zwei von den Ketzern zu Unrecht annektierten Stationen wieder zu Ehren der glorreichen Terran Republic in Besitz zunehmen. 
 Wie man gut erkennen kann liegt uns sehr viel an koordiniertem Teamplay, welches unsere außerordentliche Qualität widerspiegelt. Nicht umsonst ist Thelyn Ennor auf dem Server Woodman das Platz 1 Outfit im Planetside Universe Ranking! Jeder der sich einem Platoon von Thelyn Ennor in den Weg stellt, wird die Konsequenzen zu spüren bekommen. Daher wünschen wir Euch viel Spaß mit diesem selbstgemachten Trailer.


*Video Link: http://www.thelynennor.de/?p=30777 *


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. März 2014)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team? 
Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu


Wir suchen verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. März 2014)

Thelyn Ennor sucht .....

Spieler die sich der Herausforderung stellen wollen, bei der größten deutschsprachigen Hardcore Gilde mit zu machen.

Tritt unserer Navy oder Industrie bei und das Universum wird uns gehören!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. März 2014)

Thelyn Ennor sucht weiterhin Spieler die Interesse an einer gut organisierten Gilde haben. Weitere Informationen findest du unter www.thelyn-ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. März 2014)

In den Weiten der Galaxy wird Euer Schicksal bestimmt, ob an der Frontlinie gegen die Vanduul oder in den Forge Worlds von Segmentum Thelyn Ennor. Tritt unserer Navy oder Industrie bei und das Universum wird uns gehören! Wir sind die Ordnung, wir sind Thelyn Ennor! 
FÜR DEN IMPERATOR!

Wir suchen Spieler die sich der Herausforderung stellen wollen, bei der größten deutschsprachigen Hardcore Gilde mit zu machen.

Name: Thelyn Ennor
Motto: " it's the way we play "
Ausrichtung: Security & Engineering
Organization: Private Military Company
Memberanzahl: 50 [TE Community: 300]
IRC: #thelynennor im Quakenet
Homepage: www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. März 2014)

Thelyn Ennor sucht .....

 Spieler die sich der Herausforderung stellen wollen, bei der größten deutschsprachigen Hardcore Gilde mit zu machen.

 Tritt unserer Navy oder Industrie bei und das Universum wird uns gehören!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. April 2014)

Aktuell suchen wir verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie wie auch für die Navy. Wenn du dich angesprochen fühlt und Interesse hast teil einer netten, Erfolgs orientierten Gemeinschaft zu werden, dann bewerbe dich unter www.Thelyn-ennor.eu

Wir freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. Mai 2014)

[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Du bist ein angagierter Pilot oder auch ein gewifter Industrieller ? [/font] 

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Dann bist du bei uns richtig ![/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Wir suchen DICH ![/font]




 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]http://www.Thelyn-ennor.eu [/font]


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. Mai 2014)

[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Thelyn Ennor sucht .....

Spieler die sich der Herausforderung stellen wollen, bei der größten deutschsprachigen Hardcore Gilde mit zu machen.

Tritt unserer Navy oder Industrie bei. [/font]


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. Juni 2014)

Thelyn Ennor sucht weiterhin Spieler die Interesse an einer gut organisierten Gilde haben. Weitere Informationen findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. Juni 2014)

Aktuell suchen wir verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie wie auch für die Navy. Wenn du dich angesprochen fühlt und Interesse hast teil einer netten, Erfolgs orientierten Gemeinschaft zu werden, dann bewerbe dich unter Thelyn Ennor

Wir freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute,


Wir sind jetzt auf ca 60 Member gewachsen, die Reihen füllen sich. Bewerbt euch jetzt wir suchen verstärkt Leute für unsere Industrial division. Natürlich sind noch plätze in unsere Warfare Division frei. www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. Juli 2014)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns. 

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. Juli 2014)

Zur Zeit suchen wir noch Piloten die sich das Ziel gesetzt haben in die Richtung Industrial zu gehen, sei es als Transporter, Logistiker, Händler, usw..
Wen du der Meinung bist du bist genau die oder der Richtige, dann bewirb dich bei uns.




Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. Juli 2014)

Mittlerweile konnten wir unsere Flotte auf über 150 Schiffe aller Klassen und Upgrades aufstocken. 
Wenn ihr der Meinung seit, das eure Schiffe in diese stolze Flotte passen, dann kommt zu uns und bewerbt euch.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. August 2014)

Das Verse wächst und wir auch. Thelyn Ennor bietet Piloten und Händlern eine breite Plattform und eine weitreichende Infrastruktur.


Meldet euch solange unsere Rekrutierungshangars noch geöffnet sind unter *www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu .*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. August 2014)

[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Thelyn Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein entschlossenes Team legen.[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Bewerbt euch unter [/font]*www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu* .


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. August 2014)

up


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. August 2014)

Dadurch das die neuen Constellation´s heraus gekommen sind, haben einige unserer Member sich gleich einige Upgrade´s geholt.
Wenn du der Meinung bist das du mit deine Schiffe, egal welche oder wie viele du hast, uns unterstützen möchtest dann bewerbe dich doch bei uns noch heute.


Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. August 2014)

Hiermit dürfen wir euch mit höchster Freude verkünden, dass wir mittlerweile auf 70 Piloten aufstocken konnten.
Wen du mit uns um Universum Aufträge ausführen oder das eigene Territorium verteidigen möchtest, dann komm doch zu uns und werde ein teil einer großartigen Community.


Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. August 2014)

Da wir vorhaben uns an den Randgebieten der UEE ansiedelt werden braucht man ein gut strukturierte Infrastruktur.
Wen ihr euch und an schlissen wollt dann kommt zu uns.


Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (31. August 2014)

Ihr sucht die Herausforderung ? Ihr wollt ein herausragendes Spielerlebnis ? Ihr wollt Erfolge feiern ?  
Ihr sucht Teamgeist und Engagement und wollt diese Eigenschaften mit einbringen ? 
 Dann bewerbt euch noch heute.


Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## Kilgore78 (31. August 2014)

oh gott, ihr müßt auch überall dabei sein...


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. September 2014)

V0.9 sollte bald kommen wo wir private Spiele einrichten können.  
Wen ihr schon auf das Modul gespannt wartet dann kommt zu uns, den auch bei uns warten über 70 Piloten sehnsüchtig auf das Modul.
Bewerbt euch bei uns im Forum und erlebt es gemeinsam.


Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. September 2014)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? 


Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ? 


Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.




 Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. September 2014)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team?
Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. September 2014)

Hallo Community,

Tag um Tag verstreicht und Ihr wisst immer noch nicht welchen Clan Ihr euch anschließen möchtet? oder seid mir der bisherigen leistung des Clans unzufrieden? Dan kommt zu http://www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu wir haben für alles etwas Freelancing, Trading, Mining, Guarding. Auch für Piraten halten wir etwas bereit und zwar den sicheren Tot. ;-)


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. Oktober 2014)

Das Jahr neigt sich langsam seinem Ende zu, die Blätter fallen verfärben sich schon und Thelyn Ennor wächst weiter und weiter.
Die Ränge unserer Warfare und Industrial füllen sich, genau wie immer mehr Reclaimer unser Emblem ziert.
Soll auch dein Schiff unser Emblem tragen, dann bewirb dich unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. Oktober 2014)

Wir suchen immernoch nach Leuten für unsere Militär und Handelsabteilungen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. Oktober 2014)

Star Citizen enthüllt immer mehr Schiffe und erreicht gleich zwei Etappenziele in kurzer Zeit. Wenn auch du dein Schiff schon gewählt hast gibt es nur noch eine Wahl. Den richtigen Clan. http://www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. Oktober 2014)

Hey Leute, Thelyn Ennor gibt bekannt das wir jetzt schon Trainings für Mitglieder im Dogfight abhalten,
nicht nur um Fähigkeiten zuverbessern sondern auch um neue Mitglieder besser kennen zulernen
und die Wartezeit auf Sar Citizen zu verkürzen.

Ihr habt auch lust darauf? Dan bewerbt euch Hier > http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. November 2014)

Thelyn Ennor sucht .....

Spieler die sich der Herausforderung stellen wollen, bei der größten deutschsprachigen Hardcore Gilde mit zu machen.

Tritt unserer Navy oder Industrie bei und das Universum wird uns gehören!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. November 2014)

In den Weiten der Galaxy wird Euer Schicksal bestimmt, ob an der Frontlinie gegen die Vanduul oder in den Forge Worlds von Segmentum Thelyn Ennor. Tritt unserer Navy oder Industrie bei und das Universum wird uns gehören! Wir sind die Ordnung, wir sind Thelyn Ennor!


Wir suchen Spieler die sich der Herausforderung stellen wollen, bei der größten deutschsprachigen Hardcore Gilde mit zu machen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. November 2014)

Thelyn Ennor ist immer noch auf der Suche nach neuen Piloten, die sich in
einem strukturieten Gilden-Umfeld wohl fühlen. Schaut doch einfach mal
vorbei unter: www.thelynennor.de

Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. November 2014)

Wieder ging ein Schiffsverkauf Wochenende vorrüber und unsere Member haben wieder fleißig den Hangar aufgefüllt.
Sei auch du einer von uns. Thelyn Ennor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. Dezember 2014)

Thelyn Ennor sucht .....

Spieler die sich der Herausforderung stellen wollen, bei der größten deutschsprachigen Hardcore Gilde mit zu machen.
In den Weiten der Galaxy wird Euer Schicksal bestimmt, ob an der Frontlinie gegen die Vanduul oder in den Forge Worlds von Segmentum Thelyn Ennor. Tritt unserer Navy oder Industrie bei und das Universum wird uns gehören! Wir sind die Ordnung, wir sind Thelyn Ennor!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. Dezember 2014)

Eine neue Macht erhebt sich....

6 Organisationen haben sich unter einem goldenen Banner vereint. Thelyn Ennor ist stolz das goldene Banner der "Horizon Alliance" neben dem Löwen zu tragen. Eine Flotte von mehr als 320 Piloten hat sich gebildet und alle die sich berufen fühlen sind aufgerufen sich uns anzuschließen.

Mehr Informationen zur "Horizon Alliance" findet ihr in unseren News und natürlich auch auf der RSi-Seite.

Bewerben könnte ihr euch wie immer bei uns unter: ThelynEnnor.de


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. Dezember 2014)

Thelyn Ennor ist Stolz bekannt zugeben, dass wir im Besitz eines Aegis Dynamics Javelin-class Destroyer sind. Vollbesetzt mit Crewmitgliedern von Thelyn Ennor gehört dieser Zerstörer zur Speerspitze unserer Flotte. Wer jetzt noch nicht weiß, was an der Javelin jetzt so toll ist, ist gerne eingeladen auf http://forum.thelynennor.de/showthread.php?25389-Star-Citizen-Thelyn-Ennor-hat-eine-Javelin weiterzulesen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. Dezember 2014)

Im Forum von *Star Citizen* entstehen fast täglich neue Trends oder Subkulturen und ab und an leben diese sogar lange genug, um noch nach Monaten Bestand zu haben. Manche von diesen Projekten lecken sogar in die Realität, sodass man immer ein Stück Star Citizen bei sich tragen kann, wie im Fall der *Star Cards* in der ORG Edition. Wer also *Thelyn Ennor* schon immer mal in seiner Brieftasche rumtragen wollte kann dies nun tun.
Die Star Cards sind eine Möglichkeit, etwas von der Welt rund um Star Citizen zu sammeln und so für immer Teil der SC-Community zu sein. Mit diesen Karten kann man sich zum einen Ausweisen oder zum anderen seine Organisation in Star Citizen bewerben, denn nichts sagt mehr *,,Join uns!&#8221;* als eine *ausgedruckte Visitenkarte deiner Gilde.*
*Thelyn Ennor* ist bei solchen Projekten natürlich immer ganz vorn mit dabei und so haben wir es auf *Platz 8 der 150 existierenden Originalkarten* geschafft.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. Dezember 2014)

Zur Zeit suchen wir noch Piloten die sich das Ziel gesetzt haben in die Richtung Industrial zu gehen, sei es als Transporter, Logistiker, Händler, usw..
Wen du der Meinung bist du bist genau die oder der Richtige, dann bewirb dich bei uns.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. Januar 2015)

Thelyn Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein entschlossenes Team legen.
Bewerbt euch bei uns


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. Januar 2015)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. Januar 2015)

*Thelyn Ennor sucht .....*

Spieler die sich der Herausforderung stellen wollen, bei der größten deutschsprachigen Hardcore Gilde mit zu machen.
In den Weiten der Galaxy wird Euer Schicksal bestimmt, ob an der Frontlinie gegen die Vanduul oder in den Forge Worlds von Segmentum Thelyn Ennor. Tritt unserer Navy oder Industrie bei und das Universum wird uns gehören! Wir sind die Ordnung, wir sind Thelyn Ennor!

 

*FÜR DEN IMPERATOR!*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. Januar 2015)

Du bist ein engagierter Pilot oder auch ein gewiefter Industrieller ?

Dann bist du bei uns richtig !

Wir suchen DICH !
 

http://www.thelynennor.de/category/allgemeine-news/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. Februar 2015)

Zur Zeit suchen wir noch Piloten die sich das Ziel gesetzt haben in die Richtung Industrial zu gehen, sei es als Transporter, Logistiker, Händler, usw..
Wen du der Meinung bist du bist genau die oder der Richtige, dann bewirb dich bei uns.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. Februar 2015)

Star Citizen Public Test Universe ist Online [PTU]
Das Verse beginnt zu wachsen und ihr seit ein Teil davon. Entdeckt mit uns zusammen die Wunder der

Galaxies und findet euren Weg. Der Weltraum ist nicht leer !

*Wie kann ich dem ganzem Spaß beitreten?*
 

http://http://www.thelynennor.de/bewerben/

Das war dann auch schon alles


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. Februar 2015)

*Cloud Imerperium Games* wird wieder auf der *Pax East in Boston* sein und weitere Neuigkeiten zu Star Citizen im Gepäck haben. Genauer sollen es weitere Informationen zu ihrem *FPS-Modul* werden und man wird drüber sprechen, was die nächsten großen Schritte in der Entwicklung von Star Citizen sein werden. Wer also noch Zeit hat und für den *7. März* nichts einplant, kann ja zur Pax East fliegen.
Da auf der Pax East der von *Illfonic* entwickelte FPS-Part vorgestellt wird, werfen wir unseren Blick mal auf den *Monthly Report vom Januar* und schauen was die Jungs und Mädels so treiben:

Das *Zero-G push and pull System* ist fertig, es erlaubt die Bewegung durch *Schwerelosigkeit, ohne auf ein Jetpack* angewiesen zu sein. Man wird es überall innerhalb des Levels anwenden können und ist deshalb nicht an Punkte oder Routen gebunden.
*Zwei neue Waffen* wurden eingefügt, eine Große die mehrere Feinde auf einmal verletzen kann und eine die für Distanzen gedacht ist, es wird jedoch nicht direkt gesagt ob es nun um Schrotflinten und Scharfschützengewehre geht oder nicht. Zu guter Letzt hat man Bufixing betrieben, besonders für den 1.0.1 Release.
Dies ist nur ein kleiner Auszug aus dem Monthly Report, aber das reicht um einen Vorgeschmack auf das zu bekommen, was auf der Pax East vermutlich gezeigt wird. Also Kämpfe zwischen 2 Parteien auf zwei verschiedenen Karten, einmal mit und einmal ohne Schwerkraft, zusammen mit den neuen beiden Waffen. Es bleibt also weiter spannend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​ Weiterlesen...http://www.thelynennor.de/2015/02/13/star-citizen-cloud-imperium-games-auf-der-pax-east-2015/​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. Februar 2015)

*Cloud Imerperium Games* wird wieder auf der *Pax East in Boston* sein und weitere Neuigkeiten zu Star Citizen im Gepäck haben. Genauer sollen es weitere Informationen zu ihrem *FPS-Modul* werden und man wird drüber sprechen, was die nächsten großen Schritte in der Entwicklung von Star Citizen sein werden. Wer also noch Zeit hat und für den *7. März* nichts einplant, kann ja zur Pax East fliegen.
Da auf der Pax East der von *Illfonic* entwickelte FPS-Part vorgestellt wird, werfen wir unseren Blick mal auf den *Monthly Report vom Januar* und schauen was die Jungs und Mädels so treiben:

Das *Zero-G push and pull System* ist fertig, es erlaubt die Bewegung durch *Schwerelosigkeit, ohne auf ein Jetpack* angewiesen zu sein. Man wird es überall innerhalb des Levels anwenden können und ist deshalb nicht an Punkte oder Routen gebunden.
*Zwei neue Waffen* wurden eingefügt, eine Große die mehrere Feinde auf einmal verletzen kann und eine die für Distanzen gedacht ist, es wird jedoch nicht direkt gesagt ob es nun um Schrotflinten und Scharfschützengewehre geht oder nicht. Zu guter Letzt hat man Bufixing betrieben, besonders für den 1.0.1 Release.
Dies ist nur ein kleiner Auszug aus dem Monthly Report, aber das reicht um einen Vorgeschmack auf das zu bekommen, was auf der Pax East vermutlich gezeigt wird. Also Kämpfe zwischen 2 Parteien auf zwei verschiedenen Karten, einmal mit und einmal ohne Schwerkraft, zusammen mit den neuen beiden Waffen. Es bleibt also weiter spannend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​Weiterlesen...http://www.thelynennor.de/2015/02/13/star-citizen-cloud-imperium-games-auf-der-pax-east-2015/​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. Februar 2015)

Das durch Crowdfunding finanzierte Spiel *Star Citizen* von *Cloud Imerperium Games* ist auch im neuen Jahr sehr erfolgreich gestartet. Dieses mal gibt es Neuigkeiten zu neuen Rekordmarken, die Vorstellung der Spielmechaniken zur Rohstoffförderung, dazu passend der concept sale zur *RSI Orion* und FPS auf der *PAX East*.
*Funding*
Star Citizen konnte dieses Wochenende mit eine inzwischen schon gelassenen Freude bekanntgeben, dass die Marke von *73 Millionen US Dollar* in ihrer crowd funding Kampange überschritten wurde. Der fast noch beeidruckendere Wert sind die mittlerweile mehr als eine *dreiviertel Million zahlender Unterstützer*. Da dürfte es in den diversen Studios von CIG einigen Grund zum Feiern gegeben haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Homepage von Star Citizen​Inzwischen hat sich CIG von dem Konzept immer neuer, fantastischer Stretchgoals verabschiedet und liefert seinen Unterstützern als Belohnung für erreichte Finanzierungsziele lieber etwas mehr Substanz als &#8220;nur&#8221; neue Versprechen. Und das ganze in Form von design posts, also Artikeln die Spielelemente und Mechaniken noch während ihrer Entwicklung genau beschreiben und die Fans zur Diskussion und Mitarbeit einladen. Das ist auch die Kernaussage hinter dem aktuellen &#8220;Letter from the Chairman&#8221;.
Wer sie verpasst haben sollte, hier nochmal die bisherigen design posts: http://forum.thelynennor.de/showthread.php?25668-Star-Citizen-%96-73-Millionen-Dollar-ein-neuer-concept-sale-und-Vieles-mehr


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. März 2015)

Auch diese Woche gab es wieder jede Menge News rund um Star Citizen. Die Wichtigsten haben wir für euch zusammengefasst.

 

*Sale und neue ballistische Waffe im Pledge Store*
Zur Zeit bietet Cloud Imperum Games die Drake Cutlass Blue für alle nochmal an, die den concept sale verpasst haben, wie üblich, diesesmal ohne lebenslange Versicherung auf die Schiffshülle. Wer nochmal eine Gedächtnisauffrischung braucht: die Cutlass Blue ist die Variante, die für den Einsatz bei Polizeikräften, Milizen oder anderen Gruppen gedacht, die etwas mehr Panzerung und Feuerkraft brauchen. Der Verkauf geht bis zum Morgen des 9. März 2015 deutscher Zeit. Parallel dazu gibt es eine neue ballistische Waffe im voyager direct store,....Interesse geweckt? Hier weiterlesen > http://www.thelynennor.de/2015/03/02/star-citizen-wochennews/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (9. März 2015)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team?
Dann sind wir deine Wahl http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. März 2015)

Hallo Community,

Tag um Tag verstreicht und Ihr wisst immer noch nicht welchen Clan Ihr euch anschließen möchtet? oder seid mir der bisherigen leistung des Clans unzufrieden? Dan kommt zu Thelyn-Ennor.eu wir haben für alle etwas Freelancing, Trading, Mining, Guarding. Auch für Piraten halten wir etwas bereit und zwar den sicheren Tot. ;-)


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. März 2015)

Die (nahe) Zukunft von Star Citizen
 

*Arena Commander 1.1 *(vermutlich in 3-5 Wochen)

-eigene AC Währung mit der man sich alles aus dem Voyager Direct Store und höchstwahrscheinlich auch Schiffe kaufen kann um diese zu testen. (Verfällt mit dem Launch des Spiels wieder)
-Retaliator kommt endlich in den Hangar (mit dem Patch oder kurz davor/danach - Commercial erst mit Version 2.0)
-Avenger Variants mit Commercial (mit dem Patch oder kurz davor/danach)
-Arena Commander Tutorial Map um neuen Spielern den Einstieg zu erleichtern
-einige neue Features von denen wir noch nichts wissen und wie immer jede Menge Bugfixes

Unabhängig vom Patch werden ab sofort regelmäßig neue Sachen zum Voyager Direct Store hinzugefügt die man sich mit UEC, oder ab dem Patch mit der neuen Währung zulegen kann. Mit dem gestrigen Patch 1.0.2 gab es übrigens erstmalig neue Schilde (u.a. Size 4 für Superhornet Piloten )

*FPS Module* (Ankündigung zur PAX East am 7. März - Angestrebte Veröffentlichung: Ende März/Anfang April)
-komplett überarbeitetes Lauf-Modell mit neuen Animationen (Die Bewegungen die man seit 1.0 im Hangar ertragen muss sind nur Platzhalter)
-das bereits bekannte Gameplay des Livestreams von Oktober letzten Jahres mit vielen Neuerungen und Verbesserungen
-das FPS Module profitiert auch von der AC Währung, mit der man sich neue Waffen zulegen kann (ein paar Pistolen und Gewehre gibt es ja schon)

*Social Module* (Kommt sehr zeitnah zum FPS Release (1 Monat oder weniger)
-das mit AC 1.0 eingeführte Friends-System wird erweitert und man kann seine Freunde in den eigenen Hangar einladen. Das ganze geschieht dann mit Hilfe des Aufzugs und man wird nicht einfach in einen Ladebildschirm gerissen 

-mit besagtem Aufzug kann man dann auch erstmalig den ersten Planeten besuchen (ArcCorp). Am Anfang werden die Möglichkeiten recht Begrenzt sein. Man kann sich die Stadt anschauen, erstes, rudimentäres NPC-Verhalten beobachten und das neue Mobiglass in den Geschäften testen. Einkaufen kann man jedoch erstmal nichts, da das Inventory-System noch nicht fertiggestellt ist. Das soll aber bis Mitte des Jahres kommen.

-Jeder Hangar bekommt einen SimPod (das wird der neue infiction-Zugang zum Arena Commander, damit man sich nicht mehr durch die Menüs kämpfen muss - Es ist quasi eine Simulatorbox )

Das Social Module ist so gesehen schon unsere PU Alpha in kleinster Fassung. Schon Mitte des Jahres soll man von ArcCorp mit seinem Schiff abheben können und das umliegende System unsicher machen. Das ganze dann auch sehr bald in Verbindung mit der ersten Version von Mining und Exploration um die Mechanics zu testen

*Arena Commander 2.0* (geplanter Release: gegen Juni)
-alle bis dahin fertiggestellten Multi-Crew Ships dürfen endlich geflogen werden (Connie, Freelancer, Retaliator sind die von denen ich es weiß. Viele andere vermutlich auch und der Starfarer, da dieser auch fast fertig ist (wird für SQ42 gebraucht). Die Idris ist auch ein Verdächtiger und recht weit, allerdings frag ich mich wie sie die vor 3.0 integrieren wollen. Erscheint mir unfair.

-es wird auch neue Gamemodi geben, die speziell auf Schiffe wie den Freelancer und Starfarer zugeschnitten sind

-das ganze natürlich in Kombination mit FPS-Mechanik -> Boarding


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. März 2015)

Wir suchen immernoch nach Leuten für unsere Militär und Handelsabteilungen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. April 2015)

Star Citizen &#8211; Unveiling the Aegis Vanguard
Am Freitag, 27.03.15,*enthüllte*Cloud Imperium das nächste Schmuckstück für die kämpfende Fraktion: Den *AEGIS Vanguard*. *Der Jäger wurde von der*Community für die zweite Welle an Concept-Schiffen gewählt, und ist das erste aus dieser Reihe. Im Artikel werden wir näher auf die Besonderheiten dieses neuen Schiffes eingehen.****

*Die Enthüllung der Aegis Vanguard*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Der neueste Jäger von Aegis Dynamics*
Der A3G Vanguard ist spezialisierte Langstreckenjäger der United Empire of Earth. Ursprünglich als Bomber-Zerstörer entwickelt, ist der Vanguard eine kampferfahrene *Bulldogge von einem Schiff, welches eine umfangreiche Frontbewaffnung aufweist, dafür Hier weiterlesen http://www.thelynennor.de/2015/03/31/star-citizen-unveiling-the-aegis-vanguard/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. April 2015)

Wir freuen uns den Start des Thelyn Ennor *Star Citizen Teams* bekannt geben zu dürfen!
Mit unserem 15. MMO Team wird Thelyn Ennor, nach dem The Elder Scrolls Launch, nun in die Weiten der Galaxy eintauchen. Wir werden uns auf *Security & Engineering* spezialisieren. Die Leitung des neuen Teams besteht aus *Morgwen* als Teamleader, welcher von *Harmlos, Medius und Solesurvivor* als Officer unterstützt wird. Wir drücken euch an dieser Stelle fest die Daumen und wünschen eine erfolgreiche Zeit in Star Citizen.
Einige Thelyn Ennor Member sind seit geraumer Zeit in der Star Citizen Beta unterwegs, um sich das neue MMO etwas näher anzusehen und möglichst viele Informationen und Eindrücke zu sammeln. Sie konnten sich daher schon ein gewisses Bild machen, inwieweit das Werk von *Cloud Imperium* eine interessante Möglichkeit abseits der bisher bekannten MMO&#8217;s bietet. Mit Sicherheit wird es von unserem Beta Team den einen oder anderen Bericht bzw. Guide geben. Wenn ihr also mehr über Star Citizen wissen wollt, solltet ihr einfach unsere Website besuchen.
*Ab sofort könnt ihr euch für das Star Citizen Team bei Thelyn Ennor bewerben!*
*Mehr dazu in unserem http://forum.thelynennor.de/forumdisplay.php?18-Bewerbung*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. April 2015)

Algorn schrieb:
Wie ihr spielt schon die Beta ?
Viel Erfolg auf alle Fälle

Hallo Algorn,

bei uns könntest du sogar deine Fähigkeiten schon unterbeweis stellen, den wir haben seit Anfang diesen Jahres Raumfight Training und gehen jetzt ins 1 vs 1 über.

Grüße Thelyn Ennor

 

Hab Ihr auch lust bekommen? Bewerbt euch Hier http://forum.thelynennor.de/forumdisplay.php?502-Star-Citizen


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. April 2015)

Am* Montag**beantworteten die beiden technischen Entwickler *Calix Reneau* und* Matt Sherman* 10 Fragen der Community. Hier nun eine Zusammenfassung der Antworten von den Beiden.
**10 FOR THE DESIGNERS EPISODE 02*Hinter jeder Frage der Community werdet ihr auch den Link finden, der euch direkt zur Frage im YouTube-Video weiterleitet.
*1.Welche Erfahrung hat das Entwicklerteam mit Wartung, so dass sie fähig sind das Reparatursystem zu entwickeln? Wie wichtig ist das Reparatursystem bei der Entwicklung eines Schiffes? Wie tief wird das Schiffsingenieur-Gameplay werden?* 00:46
Wir haben darin keine Erfahrung, aber dank der ganzen CIG-Mannschaft haben wir viele Leute, auf die wir zurückgreifen können.
Es wird im Spiel nicht schwierig sein, etwas zu reparieren, die Herausforderung wird sein, Weiter lesen > http://www.thelynennor.de/2015/04/15/star-citizen-10-for-the-designers-episode-02/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. Mai 2015)

Das Wetter wird immer Wärmer doch du bleibst doch lieber am Rechner? Du willst Kontakt mit anderen Leuten, die genauso versessen auf Star Citizen warten? Dan bewirb dich bei Thelyn Ennor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. Mai 2015)

Die Reihen von Thelyn Ennor füllen sich stetig mit neuen Piloten, Marines und Schiffen aller Klassen. Das neue Star Citizen Video soll ein Vermächtnis an all die sein die mit uns die Ewigkeit des Universums bevölkern und beherrschen wollen. Für alle die uns in Zukunft folgen wollen geht es hier zu den ausführlichen News zu unserem neuesten Video und allen Info´s zu Thelyn Ennor.

http://www.thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. Mai 2015)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben. Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt. Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.

 

http://www.thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. Mai 2015)

Erfahrung seit nun schon 10 Jahren und dazu noch eine stabile Struktur, sowie ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System. Dies sind die drei Säulen die unseren Weg in allen Spielen festigen und mit denen wir auch zahlreiche Erfolge errungen haben.
Daher auch unser Motto: " it's the way we play "

Gehe den Weg mit uns und werde Teil einer erstklassigen Community

 

Bewirb dich unter http://www.ThelynEnnor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. Juni 2015)

Star Citizen Public Test Universe ist Online [PTU]

Das Verse beginnt zu wachsen und ihr seit ein Teil davon. Entdeckt mit uns zusammen die Wunder der

Galaxies und findet euren Weg. Der Weltraum ist nicht leer !

*Wie kann ich dem ganzem Spaß beitreten?*
 

 

http://forum.thelynennor.de/forumdisplay.php?502-Star-Citizen

Das war dann auch schon alles


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo Community,

 

die Horizon Allianz freut sich über ein weiteres Mitglied. Auch du kannst ein Teil davon werden auf ThelynEnnor.de.

 

Wir sehen uns im Dark Orbit.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. Juni 2015)

so Star Citizen lässt noch auf sich warten. Unsere Leute vertreiben sich die Zeit bis zum Release gerade mit ARK Survival Evolved.

Wenn du lust hast, auch in anderen Spielen progress orientierte Raids zu haben, dan schreib dich bei uns ein.

 

Thelyn Ennor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. Juni 2015)

Wir suchen immernoch nach Leuten für unsere Militär und Handelsabteilungen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. Juni 2015)

Für alle, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben - seit Samstag morgen kann man im neuen Concept-Sale den *Genesis Starliner* für umgerechnet 400$ bzw. 380,80€ erwerben. Concept Sales kommen wie immer mit LTI (LifeTime Insurance) sowie einer Modellversion des Schiffes für die Vitrine.

Bei dem Starliner handelt es sich im besten Sinne um ein Passagierschiff, dass in der Standardvariante eine Kapazität für etwa 40 Reisende und 6 Crewmitglieder bietet.
Je nach Konfiguration können problemlos kleinere Schiff im Bauch mittransportiert werden, so sollen wohl mindestens 2 M50 oder Mustangs im Bauch des Starliners Platz finden. Redundante Schildsysteme, 7(!) S7 Powerplants und 4 TR7 Triebwerke sorgen für die nötige Sicherheit und flotte Reisegeschwindigkeit.

In naher Zukunft wird es zudem noch verschiedene Varianten des Genesis Starliners geben:
Starlifter Variante: Truppentransport (mit eigener Waffenkammer, Enterschleusen, Briefingroom, extra Panzerung etc.)
Starhunter Variante: Kampfvariante , "Hunter-Killer", also speziell für die Jagd auf Feinde ausgelegt (Feuerkaft, Panzerung)
Starseeker Variante: Kommandoversion, mobile Radarstation und Leitstand für Flotten

Natürlich lassen sich alle Varianten nach belieben Ausrüsten, von einzelnen Luxuskabinen bis hin zur Sternenhimmel-Lounge bleibt da wohl kein Wunsch offen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. Juli 2015)

Drausen sind 40 Grad und du daddelst lieber als ins Schwimmbad zu gehen?

 

Dan bis du bei uns richtig aufgehoben. Thelyn Ennor die erste adresse für Progressives gaming.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. Juli 2015)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ?

Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

 

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

 

Weitere Infos findest du unter http://www.thelynennor.de/bewerben/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. Juli 2015)

In einem Interview hat heute Ben von *CIG durchblicken lassen, dass wohl bald(tm) das erste Multicrew-Schiff, der Retaliator-Bomber* flugfähig sein wird. Zeitraum: etwa ein Monat - also dürften wir das Schiff schätzungsweise Ende September sehen...

 

wenn du deine vorfreude mit anderen teilen willst, dann bewerb dich bei uns Thelynennor.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. Juli 2015)

Wie läuft es eigentlich in Sachen *Star Marine*? Die Entwickler bei *Cloud Imperium Games* veröffentlichten ein kleines Statusupdate zum sehnlichst erwarteten Star Marine.
Zu erst wurde bekannt gegeben, dass bei der Wahl um das *Standardvisier für die ATT-4*, das *Ghost Sight* gewonnen hat. Damit wird dieses als kostenfreie Standardausrüstung in Zukunft zur Verfügung stehen. Die anderen Visiere werden jedoch nicht über Bord gworfen, sondern werden wohl in Zukunft als zusätzliches Erweiterungen eingeführt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Engineering & Code*
Im Großen und Ganzen wurden* Netzwerkversserungen* vorgenommen und es wurden große entwicklerinterne Spieltest durchgeführt um neue Daten zu sammeln. Momentan stechen dort als Hauptfehler immernoch* Player Predictions Bugs* und *Syncbugs zwischen zwei Clients*, bezüglich der Treffer. Dafür hat man allerdings


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. August 2015)

Die Gamscom 2015 steht an. Auch wir sind dort anzutreffen.
Wenn du mehr über uns wissen willst, dann sprich uns dort doch mal an.

Thelyn Ennor wünsch allen viel spass auf dem Event.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. August 2015)

Die Robertspacecome ist um und alle sind ganz hin und weg von Multicrew-video.

Schau dir es einfach mal selber an!

der link Hier > 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iZtEEAdEihg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. August 2015)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. August 2015)

Hier mal ein kleiner Einblick wie umfangreich zum Beispiel eine Flowmap in unserer Industrial Division-Planung aussieht:
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
 
 
Wenn Du ein ambitionierter Gamer bist, dann melde dich doch mal bei uns!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. August 2015)

Thelyn Ennor sucht .....

Spieler die sich der Herausforderung stellen wollen, bei der größten deutschsprachigen Hardcore Gilde mit zu machen.
In den Weiten der Galaxy wird Euer Schicksal bestimmt, ob an der Frontlinie gegen die Vanduul oder in den Forge Worlds von Segmentum Thelyn Ennor. Tritt unserer Navy oder Industrie bei und das Universum wird uns gehören! Wir sind die Ordnung, wir sind Thelyn Ennor!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (31. August 2015)

Am 10.10.2015 findet in Manchester die CitizenCon 2015 statt und es wird wieder einen Livestream geben.

Wie schon bei vergangenen wichtigen Terminen, wie zum Beispiel den Präsentationen zur Gamescom werden wir uns wieder im TS treffen und gemeinsam die neuen Ankündigungen und Enthüllungen verfolgen.

Alle aus dem SC-Team sind herzlich eingeladen, am Samstag, den 10.10.2015 ab 19:00 Uhr bei uns im Teamspeak vorbeizuschauen und gemeinsam den Livestream der CitizenCon zu verfolgen!
Wie es die Vergangenheit gezeigt hat, ist das wirklich ein spaßiges Erlebnis, gemeinsam mehr über unser kommendes "Suchtspiel" zu erfahren.

Du willst bei uns dabei sein? Dan besuch uns doch mal auf http://www.thelynennor.de


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. September 2015)

Am Freitag, den 28.08.15,* stellte Cloud Imperium die beiden *neuen Varianten des Vanguards* vor und startete für*den *zeitlich*begrenzten Verkauf* der beiden Varianten und*der Grundversion. Hierzu weiter unten mehr.

*Vanguards: And Then There Were Three*​Am Freitag stellte Cloud Imperium die beiden neuen Varianten, den *Sentinel* und *Harbinger*, und die verschiedenen Verkaufsoptionen vor. Nachfolgend zuerst einige Informationen zu den drei Versionen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Überleben: Der Vanguard Warden*„Der Vanguard Warden ist das Standardmodell,*basierend auf der vom Militär verwendeten*raubeinigen Version.“​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. September 2015)

In den vergangenen Wochen war viel los im `Verse. Dabei drehte sich das Meiste bei Cloud Imperium Games um die anstehenden neuen Module von Star Citizen und die tollen Ankündigungen rund um die gamescom 2015 in Köln.

*gamescom 2015 Messestand*​CIG war mit Star Citizen in disem Jahr zum ersten mal nicht nur als Gast auf den Messeständen ihrer Partner zu Besuch, sondern hatte auch selbst Messestände im Business- und Besucherbereich der gamescom. Da CIG nicht von den großen Publischern der Industrie finanziert wird und Messeauftritte recht teuer sind, fielen die Stände nicht sehr groß aus. Obwohl der Messestand im Besucherbereich sicher nicht mehr 8m² groß war, gab es stets einen großen Andrang, sowohl auf die Anspielstationen als auch auf die Mitarbeiter und Entwickler von CIG, die tapfer eine Frage... Hier Weiterlesen >http://forum.thelynennor.de/showthread.php?26148-Star-Citizen-%96-Zusammenfassung-der-gamescom


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. September 2015)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. September 2015)

Seit Anfang der Woche kann man die *Aegis Dynamics Avenger* *kostenlos fliegen.* Wer also schon immer mit dem Gedanken gespielt hat, sich eine neues Schiff für seine Flotte zuzulegen und auf den Sportwagen zu verzichten, findet hier die perfekte Chance das Gefährt auf Herz und Niere zu prüfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Wer sich also entscheidet diesen wunderschönen Pinguin zu fliegen sollte jetzt zugreifen und den Arena Commander starten, denn das Angebot gilt nur noch bis Ende dieser Woche.
Aktuell sucht unser *Star Citizen-Team* noch *ambitionierte Spieler.* Langsam füllen sich aber die Reihen. Wer also noch einen Platz in einer langjährigen, erfahrenen, sowie gut strukturierten Gilde sucht, sollte sich beeilen!!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. Oktober 2015)

Research Unbound: the MISC Endeavor. Am*Dienstag stellte Cloud Imperium das Concept der MISC Endeavor vor. Die Endeavor ist ein Schiff, dass sich aus drei Hauptteilen zusammensetzt: Explorer, Workshop und Drive. Unit Stufe 1: Der Explorer
Wissenschaft und Erforschung gingen schon immer Hand in Hand, und so war die Herausforderung, der das Endeavor Entwicklungsteam gegenüberstand, eine Schwierige: Wie soll man ein Raumschiff entwickeln, dass sowohl gefährliche Feldforschung als auch die Durchführung extrem empfindlicher Laborarbeit ermöglicht? Die Lösung: ein Mehrstufenschiff, dass es erlaubt, eine gepanzerte „Explorer“-Kapsel abzukoppeln und* Weiterlesen Hier > http://forum.thelynennor.de/showthread.php?26231-Star-Citizen-%96-Research-Unbound-the-MISC-Endeavor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. Oktober 2015)

Am Freitag, den 29.09.15,*veröffentlichte Cloud Imperiums den ersten von drei Teilen der Q&A zur kürzlich veröffentlichten**MISC Endeavor*. In jedem Q&A werden von Cloud Imperium jeweils 10 Fragen der Community rund um die Endeavor beantwortet, hierzu weiter unten mehr.

*MISC Endeavor Q&A Part 1*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hier nun die zehn Fragen der Community.​*1. Welche Schiffskombinationen (außer*den beiden Cutlass) passen in den Hangar, können erfolgreich gestartet und gewartet werden?*

*Weiterlesen > http://forum.thelynennor.de/showthread.php?26237-Star-Citizen-%96-MISC-Endeavor-Q-amp-A-Part-1*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. Oktober 2015)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind.
Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. Oktober 2015)

Das Jahr neigt sich langsam seinem Ende zu, die Blätter fallen verfärben sich schon und Thelyn Ennor wächst weiter und weiter.
Die Ränge unserer Warfare und Industrial füllen sich, genau wie immer mehr Reclaimer unser Emblem ziert.
Soll auch dein Schiff unser Emblem tragen, dann bewirb dich unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. November 2015)

Ihr sucht die Herausforderung ? Ihr wollt ein herausragendes Spielerlebnis ? Ihr wollt Erfolge feiern ?
Ihr sucht Teamgeist und Engagement und wollt diese Eigenschaften mit einbringen ?
Dann bewerbt euch noch heute.


Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (9. November 2015)

Hier mal wieder ein Update und ein kleiner Vorgeschmack, wie unser System für SC in einem Flowchart aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. November 2015)

Hallo Community,

Anlässlich des* 3. Addons *in *Star Wars: The Old Republic *verlost Thelyn Ennor zusammen mit Electronic Arts *3x Game Time Cards *zu je 60 Tagen Spielzeit. Das Gewinnspiel läuft noch bis Sonntag, den 22.11.2015! Schaut doch mal auf unserer Website vorbei : *http://www.thelynennor.de/2015/11/1...e-time-cards-fuer-star-wars-the-old-republic/*

Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!

Mehr Infos dazu findet Ihr unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. November 2015)

​Thelyn Ennor ist Stolz bekannt zugeben, dass wir im Besitz von Idris und Aegis Dynamics Javelin-class Destroyer sind. Vollbesetzt mit Crewmitgliedern von Thelyn Ennor gehört dieser Zerstörer zur Speerspitze unserer Flotte. Wenn du die riesigen Kampfschiffe nicht nur von ausen sonder auch von innen sehen willst dan bewirb dich doch bei uns ThelynEnnor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. November 2015)

Hiermit dürfen wir euch mit höchster Freude verkünden, dass wir mittlerweile auf 120 Piloten aufstocken konnten.
Wen du mit uns um Universum Aufträge oder das eigenen Territorium verteidigen möchtest, dann komm doch zu uns und werde ein teil einer großartigen Community.


Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. Dezember 2015)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben.
Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt.
Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. Dezember 2015)

Das erfolgreichste Crowdfundingprojekt hat mal wieder einen neuen Meilenstein erreicht. Mit *100.000.000 US-Dollar* an Spenden und über *1 Million Unterstützer* wird es wohl auch lange Zeit ungeschlagen bleiben. Thelyn Ennor gratuliert* Chris Roberts* zu seinem Erfolg und wir hoffen, dass damit der Pfad für einen erfolgreichen Release zukünftiger Module gelegt ist. Mit dem Update auf* Star Citizen Alpha 2.0* soll auch endlich das lang ersehnte FPS-Modul Star Marine kommen.​Aktuell sucht unser *Star Citizen-Team* noch *ambitionierte Spieler.* Langsam füllen sich aber die Reihen. Wer also noch einen Platz in einer langjährigen, erfahrenen, sowie gut strukturierten Gilde sucht, sollte sich beeilen!!*Bewerben könnt ihr euch wie immer:* http://forum.thelynennor.de/forumdisplay.php?502-Star-Citizen


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. Dezember 2015)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes

System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.

Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. Dezember 2015)

Das Verse wächst und wir auch. Thelyn Ennor bietet Piloten und
Händlern eine breite Plattform und eine weitreichende Infrastruktur.

Meldet euch solange unsere Rekrutierungshangars noch geöffnet sind unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu .

Thelyn
Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir
haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein
entschlossenes Team legen.

Bewerbt euch unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. Januar 2016)

​Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen Gamern ein Gutes Neues Jahr 2016. Jezt, 3 Tage nach Silvester, ist es an der Zeit, ein Vorsatz für dieses Jahr um zusetzen und zwar sich bei Deutschlands größter MMO Multigaming Gilde zu bewerben. Thelyn-Ennor.eu .​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. Januar 2016)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind.
Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. Januar 2016)

Mittlerweile konnten wir unsere Flotte auf über 350 Schiffe aller

Klassen und Upgrades aufstocken. Wenn ihr der Meinung seit, das eure

Schiffe in diese stolze Flotte passen, dann kommt zu uns und bewerbt

euch.

 

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. Januar 2016)

Sales für die Schiffe von Star Citizen kommen und gehen, sei es zum Anniversary, zu Weihnachten oder während großer Ankündigungen. Die Piloten bei *Thelyn Ennor* schlafen dabei natürlich nicht und kaufen fleißig Schiffe, so kommt es vor, dass es Piloten gibt die sich mit einer kleinen Freelancer zufrieden geben. Andere hingegen, müssten sich schon fast zusätzliche Hangar anmieten, dass all ihre Schiffe einen Platz in der Garage haben und nicht den unwirtlichen Bedingungen des Weltraums ausgesetzt sind. Wir haben für euch mal ein paar *Fakten unserer Flotte* zusammengestellt.
Nach umfangreichen Analysen können wir nun mit Stolz sagen, dass wir *insgesamt 350 Schiffe* zur Verfügung haben. Dabei reicht unsere Spanne von ganzen *Schwärmen voller Hornets und Superhornets*, über Freelancers und sogar ein paar Auroras, hin zu* diversen Retaliators und Constellations*, *Sabre* und *Redeemer, Hull-E’s, Starfarer* bis sogar zum Miningschiff, der *Orion*. Wir können also auf das *gesamte Spektrum der jetzt verfügbaren Schiffe* zugreifen!! Ganz Stolz sind wir besonders auf den Besitz einer größeren Zahl von *Capital Ships*. Diese Capital Ships passen in keinen Hangar und bleiben somit immer angreifbar. Doch dank neuer Information können ihre Besitzer nun aufatmen, da es Safezones geben wird, in denen die Schiffe nach dem ausloggen des Besitzers sicher vor übernahmen sind.

Das Thelyn Ennor Flaggschiff wird einer unserer *Aegis Dynamics Javelin-class Destroyer* sein.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (31. Januar 2016)

Ihr sucht die Herausforderung ? Ihr wollt ein herausragendes Spielerlebnis ? Ihr wollt Erfolge feiern ?
Ihr sucht Teamgeist und Engagement und wollt diese Eigenschaften mit einbringen ?
Dann bewerbt euch noch heute.


Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. Februar 2016)

&#8203;Robert Space verlängert den free fly bis zum 14.02. Auch einige unserer TE - Member haben diese Gratis Chance genutzt und sind zu unserem  SC Training erschienen. Sei auch du dabei und bewirb dich jetzt bei uns.
http://forum.thelynennor.de/forumdisplay.php?502-Star-Citizen


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. Februar 2016)

Mit dem neuen funktionierenden Partysystem können wir nun endlich effektive Multicrewtrainings umsetzen!

 
Sei Teil unserer PMC als Pilot der Navy, der Kampfeinheit der Marines oder unserem Marshall Service in unserer *Warfare Division*!
 
Du arbeitest lieber mit Zahlen oder findest Forschung und Entdeckung interessant? Dann werde Teil unserer *Industrial Division*!
 
Es gibt keinen Grund mehr, zu warten - ab ins Cockpit und mit dem Quantum Drive zu uns!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. Februar 2016)

Mit dem neuen funktionierenden Partysystem können wir nun endlich effektive Multicrewtrainings umsetzen!

 
Sei Teil unserer PMC als Pilot der Navy, der Kampfeinheit der Marines oder unserem Marshall Service in unserer *Warfare Division*!
 
Du arbeitest lieber mit Zahlen oder findest Forschung und Entdeckung interessant? Dann werde Teil unserer *Industrial Division*!
 
Es gibt keinen Grund mehr, zu warten - ab ins Cockpit und mit dem Quantum Drive zu uns!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. Februar 2016)

Guten Abend

 

 

Nachdem nun auf dem PTU 2.2.0 aufgespielt wurde sind wir fleißig am testen der Neuerungen

 

Bountysystem,

Sabre,

Hostility System

Party System

usw.

 

Seid ihr auch schon am testen, wenn ja wie gefällt es euch?

 

 

Falls ihr noch auf der Suche nach einer Organisation seit, wir freuen uns über eure Bewerbung unter

http://www.thelynennor.de/

 

Bis bald im Verse

&#8203;


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. März 2016)

&#8203;Hallo Star Citizen Fans,

 

unsere Deutsch Sprachige Multigaming Gilde steht für progressorientiert, gut Strukturiert 

und mitlerweile haben wir, in unserer Community, über +400 aktive Mitglieder.

 

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu&#8203;


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. März 2016)

Thelyn Ennor sucht .....

Spieler die sich der Herausforderung stellen wollen, bei der größten deutschsprachigen Hardcore Gilde mit zu machen.
In den Weiten der Galaxy wird Euer Schicksal bestimmt, ob an der Frontlinie gegen die Vanduul oder in den Forge Worlds von Segmentum Thelyn Ennor. Tritt unserer Navy oder Industrie bei und das Universum wird uns gehören! Wir sind die Ordnung, wir sind Thelyn Ennor!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. März 2016)

Hallo Community,

die Horizon Allianz freut sich über ein weiteres Mitglied. Auch du kannst ein Teil davon werden auf ThelynEnnor.de.

Wir sehen uns im Dark Orbit.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. März 2016)

Ein Spaß für alle Beteiligten. Momentan bietet *Robert&#8217;s Space Industries* ein neues Schiff im *Concept Sale* an: die *Vanduul Blade*. Dieses Schiff stellt einen detailgetreuen Nachbau des leichten Angriffsjägers der Vanduul dar und sieht nach Auffassung des Traffic Safety Board so zum verwechseln gut aus, dass vor dem Kauf des Schiffes gewarnt wird.
Die Vanduul Blade von Esperia wird *vom 18.3. bis zum 28.3.2016* im Shop für* 270,73 &#8364;* angeboten und ist damit im Vergleich zu anderen Kampfschiffen ein ordentlicher Haufen Geld. Für genauere Details zum Schiff selbst und zum Concept sale: Star Citizen Shop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Was die Vanduul Blade momentan aber von den anderen Schiffen unterscheidet, ist die anfangs erwähnt *Warnung des TSB* bezüglich der* Verwechslungsgefahr*.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. April 2016)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team?
Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu

Wir suchen verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. April 2016)

Das Verse wächst und wir auch. Thelyn Ennor bietet Piloten und
Händlern eine breite Plattform und eine weitreichende Infrastruktur.

Meldet euch solange unsere Rekrutierungshangars noch geöffnet sind unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu .

Thelyn Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir
haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein
entschlossenes Team legen.

Bewerbt euch unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. April 2016)

Ihr sucht die Herausforderung ? Ihr wollt ein herausragendes Spielerlebnis ? Ihr wollt Erfolge feiern ?
Ihr sucht Teamgeist und Engagement und wollt diese Eigenschaften mit einbringen ?
Dann bewerbt euch noch heute.


Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. April 2016)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team?
Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu


Wir suchen verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. Mai 2016)

Kennt ihr noch die *Orion*? Das *kollossale Mining und Erzgewinnungsschiff* von RSI? Für alle Spieler die Teil einer größeren Gruppe sind und ein Team um sich haben, welches die Erzgewinnung steuert ist es kein Problem schnell an Geld zu kommen. Doch was ist mit den die *klein anfangen* wollen? All jene, welche kein große Community hinter sich haben wie hier bei Thelyn Ennor. Für diese Leute ist nun gesorgt, denn nun gibt es die *MISC Prospector*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Jahrelang war die Prospector das beliebteste Miningschiff von Alleinschaffenden. Aufgrund von MISC-typischem schlanken Design und einer Schar an modernen high-tech Mining-Werkzeugen, ist die 2947 Prospector die perfekte Balance von Form und Funktion.
Der Concept Sale ist jetzt live, das Schiff kostet 151.61&#8364; (in Deutschland). Es wird nächste Woche am Mittwoch und Freitag jeweils ein FAQ geben, der Sale läuft vermutlich bis nächstes Wochenende (also ca 1.5.).


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. Mai 2016)

Wie versprochen, das Q&A zum neu veröffentlichten
Ein-man-Mini-Miningschiff, der MISC Prospector. Wir haben uns die
Freiheit genommen dieses gleich direkt mal zu Übersetzen, damit alle auf
dem gleichen Stand sind, auch wenn man des Englischen nicht mächtig
ist.
Grüße Sternenbürger,
ein neuer Konzept-Sale, eine weitere Fragen und Antwort Session. Seit Freitag, sammeln wir hier Fragen aus.... Weiterlesen auf ThelynEnnor


----------



## eliotburim (9. Mai 2016)

Kaufen Sie qualitativ hochwertige Echt Pass, Visum , Führerschein, Personalausweis , Zeugnisse , usw. Kontakt E-Mail : eliotburimoore@gmail.com
 
Wir sind ein Team von Fachleuten mit langjähriger  Erfahrung in der Herstellung von echten und gefälschten Pässen und anderen Ausweisdokumenten , die besten Hersteller von Qualitäts gefälschte Dokumente . Mit mehr als 10 Millionen Dokumente in der Welt zirkulieren. Wir bieten nur original hohe Qualitäten von Wahr-Falsch- Pass , Fahrer am Steuer, ID-Karten , Briefmarken, Geburtsurkunden , internationale gefälschte Diplome und andere Produkte für eine Reihe von Ländern wie USA , Australien, Belgien , Brasilien, Norwegen Kanada , Italien, Finnland , Frankreich, Deutschland , Israel, Mexiko, Niederlande, Südafrika , Spanien,
Großbritannien. Diese Liste ist nicht vollständig. Für weitere Informationen und kontaktieren Sie uns per E-Mail zu bestellen.
 
Kontakt: eliotburimoore@gmail.com
 
Kontakt SKYPE : carlsonrock7


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. Mai 2016)

Sei Teil unserer PMC als Pilot der Navy, der Kampfeinheit der Marines oder unserem Marshall Service in unserer Warfare Division!

Du arbeitest lieber mit Zahlen oder findest Forschung und Entdeckung interessant? Dann werde Teil unserer Industrial Division!

Es gibt keinen Grund mehr, zu warten - ab ins Cockpit und mit dem Quantum Drive zu uns!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. Mai 2016)

Wuhuu! Star Citizen Patch 2.4.0 ist veröffentlicht und spielbar. Diesmal gibt es neue Einkaufsmöglichkeiten, vollständige Hangar Interaktivität
durch den Spiel Client und die Port Modification App. Doch wir wollen hier im Vorwort nicht alles Spoilern also klickt am besten gleich mal
auf weiter. Hier mal die wichtigsten neuen Features:
*Sternensysteme*


*Crusader*


&#8211; Port Olisar istrenoviert und es gibt neue Läden
&#8211; In den Ez Hab Räumen und in der nähe der Airlocks gibt es nun Spinde an denen ihr eure Kleidung wechseln könnt
&#8211; Charaktere spawnen jetzt im Port Olisar in ihren...Weiterlesen auf ThelynEnnor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo Community,

die Horizon Allianz freut sich über ein weiteres Mitglied. Auch du kannst ein Teil davon werden auf ThelynEnnor.de.

Wir sehen uns im Dark Orbit.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. Juni 2016)

Das Verse wächst und wir auch. Thelyn Ennor bietet Piloten und
Händlern eine breite Plattform und eine weitreichende Infrastruktur.

Meldet euch solange unsere Rekrutierungshangars noch geöffnet sind unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu .

Thelyn Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir
haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein
entschlossenes Team legen.

Bewerbt euch unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. Juni 2016)

Du bist ein angagierter Pilot oder auch ein gewifter Industrieller ?

Dann bist du bei uns richtig !

Wir suchen DICH !

Thelyn-ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. Juni 2016)

Die Zeit vergeht, Tausende Spiele kommen auf dem Markt doch wir die Löwen Gilde wartet nur auf Star Citizen. Wenn du auch dazu gehörst und es nicht mehr abwarten kannst, dann schau doch mal bei uns vorbei. Thleyn Ennor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. Juli 2016)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind.
Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC &#8222;Thelyn Ennor&#8220; sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. Juli 2016)

Du bist
ein engagierter Pilot oder auch ein gewiefter Industrieller ?

Dann
bist du bei uns richtig !

Wir
suchen DICH !

Thelyn-ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. Juli 2016)

Star Citizen Public Test Universe ist Online [PTU]
Das Verse beginnt zu wachsen und ihr seit ein Teil davon. Entdeckt mit uns zusammen die Wunder der

Galaxies und findet euren Weg. Der Weltraum ist nicht leer !

Wie kann ich dem ganzem Spaß beitreten?

thelynennor.de/bewerben/

Das war dann auch schon alles


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. Juli 2016)

Thelyn
Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir
haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein
entschlossenes Team legen.

Bewerbt euch unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (31. Juli 2016)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben.
Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt.
Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. August 2016)

Am 29.07.2016 ist der *Patch 2.5* für die Evocati online gegangen. Nach einer kurzen Testphase wird er dann auf die PTU Server geladen. Vorraussichtlich *vor der Gamescom*, Ende August werden wir ihn auf den Live Alpha Server haben. Da die Patchnotes offiziell noch nicht veröffentlicht sind, wird sich wohl das ein oder andere ändern, trotzdem habt Ihr so einen kleinen Vorgeschmack auf das, was uns in 2.5 erwartet.*2.5**&#8226; Crusader*Die Piratenstation GrimHEX ist im Yela Asteroidenfeld zu finden.*&#8226; Neues Landesystem*&#8203; und vieles mehr komm auf unsere Web Site und lese weiter http://forum.thelynennor.de/showthread.php?29161-Star-Citizen-Patch-2-5-f%FCr-Evocati-im-PTU


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Im *Around the Verse* vom 04.08.2016 wurde uns ein Vorgeschmack auf die möglichen *Schadensmodelle* von *Großkampfschiffen* gegeben. Wracks von diesen Schiffen soll es nicht nur im Weltraum geben, sondern auch auf Planetenoberflächen. Einen Vorgeschmack in Form der ersten Bilder findet Ihr hier.
Zurzeit ist es noch in der Entwicklung an denen alle Studios mitarbeiten, aber die Atmosphäre im Video zeigt uns sehr gut, wohin die Reise gehen wird und was uns in Zukunft erwarten. Vorbilder für die Schadensmodelle sind Filme wie *Alien* oder *Bladerunner* aus den 80er Jahren.
Ich finde das Video atemberaubend. Es zeigt uns wie genau und penibel an jeder Kleinigkeit wie Licht und Sound gearbeitet wird. Bei solchen Aufnahmen wird mir immer klar warum es sich lohnt auf Star Citizen zu warten.
Aktuell sucht unser *Star Citizen-Team* noch *ambitionierte Spieler.* Langsam füllen sich aber die Reihen. Wer also noch einen Platz in einer langjährigen, erfahrenen, sowie gut strukturierten Gilde sucht, sollte sich beeilen!!
*Bewerben könnt ihr euch wie immer:* *HIER* http://forum.thelynennor.de/forumdisplay.php?502-Star-Citizen


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. August 2016)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team?
Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu
Wir suchen verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. August 2016)

Ich denke mir geht es wie vielen anderen, die dem nächsten halben Jahr mit Spannung entgegen fiebern. Zuerst der Patch 2.6 und dem damit verbundenen Star Marine was es dann endlich möglich machen wird die ersten Trainingseinheiten zu beginnen, und am Ende des Jahres der große 3.0 Patch der uns eine ganze Reihe an Möglichkeiten gibt das Stanton System zu erkunden und unserer ersten Erfahrungen mit den verschiedenen Berufen zu machen.​Aktuell sucht unser *Star Citizen-Team* noch *ambitionierte Spieler.* Langsam füllen sich aber die Reihen. Wer also noch einen Platz in einer langjährigen, erfahrenen, sowie gut strukturierten Gilde sucht, sollte sich beeilen!!
*Bewerben könnt ihr euch wie immer:* *HIER*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. September 2016)

Hiermit dürfen wir euch mit höchster Freude verkünden, dass wir mittlerweile auf 130 Piloten aufstocken konnten.
Wen du mit uns um Universum Aufträge oder das eigenen Territorium verteidigen möchtest, dann komm doch zu uns und werde ein teil einer großartigen Community.


Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. September 2016)

&#8203;In einem* Interview* erzählte *Chris Roberts* das *Squadron 42* dieses Jahr fertig wird, die Veröffentlichung aber* Anfang nächstes Jahr* sein wird. Chris Roberts erzählt über die Gründe warum wir wohl noch ein wenig* warten* müssen, aber auch warum sich das *lohnen* wird.&#8203;

Wie ich werden sich viele von euch das schon gedacht haben, das wir Squadron 42 nicht unter dem Weihnachtsbaum haben werden, aber auf ein paar Monate mehr oder weniger kommt es jetzt wohl auch nicht mehr an. Aktuell sucht unser *Star Citizen-Team* noch *ambitionierte Spieler.* Langsam füllen sich aber die Reihen. Wer also noch einen Platz in einer langjährigen, erfahrenen, sowie gut strukturierten Gilde sucht, sollte sich beeilen!!

*Bewerben könnt ihr euch wie immer:* *HIER*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. September 2016)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team?
Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu
Wir suchen verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (25. September 2016)

Mittlerweile konnten wir unsere Flotte auf über 400 Schiffe aller

Klassen und Upgrades aufstocken. Wenn ihr der Meinung seit, das eure

Schiffe in diese stolze Flotte passen, dann kommt zu uns und bewerbt

euch.

 

 

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. Oktober 2016)

Ben hat gestern in einem Live Stream bestätigt, dass die *RSI Polaris Corvette* als Concept Sale während der *CitizenCon *in gut 1.5 Wochen verfügbar sein wird.

 

Die Polaris ersetzt die Rolle der *Idris*, welche ja bekanntlich während der Entwicklung gewachsen ist. Außerdem wurde bereits bestätigt, dass die Polaris die *Argo *an Bord haben wird.

 

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu&#8203;


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Community,
wir von Thelyn Ennor sitzen gerade gemüdlich zusammen und schauen CitizenCon 2946 Livestream. Was macht ihr?
Habt ihr auch nicht lust in einer großen Clan gleich mit gleich gesinden zusammen zu zocken. Dan kommt doch zu uns Thelyn Ennor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. Oktober 2016)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. Oktober 2016)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team?
Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu
Wir suchen verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. Oktober 2016)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben.
Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt.
Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. November 2016)

Thelyn
Ennor sucht .....

Spieler die sich der Herausforderung stellen
wollen, bei der größten deutschsprachigen Hardcore Gilde mit zu
machen.

Tritt unserer Navy oder Industrie bei.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. November 2016)

*Happy Birthday Star Citizen*

Zum Auftakt des *4. Anniversary Sale* wird es am *18.11. um ca 22:00* einen Livestream geben. Somit treffen wir uns ab 21:30 im TS zum gemeinsamen Stream schauen.
Wenn Ihr Star Citizen mit anderen erkunden wollt, dann kommt doch zu Thelyn Ennor. Wir bieten ein Progress Orientierte Gilde und vieles mehr.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. November 2016)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf
Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. November 2016)

&#8203;Hallo Star Citizen Bewohner,

 

der große Sale 2016 ist fast vorbei. Ich hoffe ihr seid genau so kräftig beim Shoppen gewesen wie unsere Member.

Viele Schiffe sind ausgetauscht worden oder neue gekauft worden, unteranderem kam bei uns ein Idris und Javalin mit dazu.

 

Sei auch du ein Teil unsere Gilde und komme zu Thelyn-Ennor.eu&#8203;


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. Dezember 2016)

[SIZE=22pt]Star Citizen: Holiday Livestream 16.12.2016[/SIZE]&#8203;

 

Endlich ist es so weit, nicht nur der Livestream wird interresant mit einen kleinen Concept Sale, vorstellung einer Alien Rasse (vermudlich Vanduul) + 2.6 Gemeplay. Nein den auch ab 16.12. wird 2.6 für alle releaset.

&#8203;

Wie immer schauen wir uns den zusammen an. Schau du doch auch mal bei uns vorbei euer Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. Dezember 2016)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team?
Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu
Wir suchen verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. Januar 2017)

Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen Gamern ein Gutes Neues Jahr 2016. Jezt, 2 Tage nach Silvester, ist es an der Zeit, ein Vorsatz für dieses Jahr um zusetzen und zwar sich bei Deutschlands größter MMO Multigaming Gilde zu bewerben. http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. Januar 2017)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf
Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?


Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.


Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. Februar 2017)

[SIZE=12pt]Um auf dem laufenden zu bleiben schaut doch mal auf unserer NEWS Seite vorbei [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]http://www.thelynennor.de/[/SIZE]


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. Februar 2017)

&#8203;2.6.1 ist on PTU und bringt Lokale Server mit. D. h. für alle nicht Amerikaner endlich ein besseren Ping im Arena Commander und im Star Marine.

 

Habt ihr auch wieder lust bekommen zu zocken dan schaut doch mal bei uns vorbei. Wir rekrutieren noch! Thelyn-Ennor.eu&#8203;


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. Februar 2017)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. Februar 2017)

&#8203;Die *Anvil Hurrikan*&#8203; wurde am Freitag vorgestellt. Ein zweisitzer schwerer Dogfighter. Enspricht Sie euren Erwartungen oder habt Ihr gehoft das die Hurrikan anders wird? Dan schreibt es doch und sagt was Ihr euch vorgestelt habt.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. März 2017)

Bei uns gibt es übrigens noch eine Reihe anderer Spiele, die gespielt werden und eine sehr aktive Community. Reinschauen lohnt sich.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. März 2017)

[SIZE=12pt]Wir wissen das viele Leute noch nicht wissen ob sie einsteigen wollen oder nicht.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Für uns ist es jedoch wichtig interessierte so früh als möglich kennen zu lernen.[/SIZE]


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. März 2017)

Bitte bedenkt bei eurer Bewerbung, dass wir eine leistungsorientierte Gilde sind. Natürlich ist auch für uns der Spaß am Spiel wichtig, allerdings haben wir am meisten Spaß, wenn wir im Team gewinnen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Im Anschluss des*Concept Sales der Anvil Hurricane konnten*Subscriber über Spectrum fragen stellen die beantwortet wurden von CIG. Hier übersetzte ich euch die Interessantesten fragen des 1 Teils.​Ich starte direkt mal mit der wichtigsten Frage,​*&#8226;*Kann*die Turm genau wie bei der Super Hornet übernommen werden?*
_Die Turmübernahme soll generell ermöglicht werden.*Wollt ihr einen Turm von einer fremden Position aus übernehmen, braucht Ihr eine zusätzliche Komponente in der Bordelektronik. Auf jeden Fall werden Piloten, die alleine fliegen, nicht völlig wehrlos sein, sollte sich der*Gunner mal einen Tag Auszeit gegönnt haben.*Aber ein Multi-Crew-Schiff alleine zu bewegen, bedeutet auch einige Anpassungen und dazu zählt auch die Bordelektronik._​*&#8226;*Wo Steht die Hurricane verglichen mit anderen Schiffen im Bezug auf Geschwindigkeit und Beweglichkeit?*
_Die Hurricane ist schnell,_​_Weiter lesen auf ThleynEnnor.eu_​_ _​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. April 2017)

Aktuell suchen wir verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie wie auch für die Navy. Wenn du dich angesprochen fühlt und Interesse hast teil einer netten, Erfolgs orientierten Gemeinschaft zu werden, dann bewerbe dich unter www.Thelyn-ennor.eu

Wir freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung


----------



## ThelynEnnor (9. April 2017)

Wie ihr euch uns anschließen könnt steht unter Bewerbungen

Verstärkungen sind gern gesehen damit wir jederzeit für den Start von Star Citizen bereit sind.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. April 2017)

Hallo Luete, heute Nacht ging die Schedule für 3.0 online, das angepeilte Datum ist der *29.Juni 2017*

 

Ich rechne zwar nicht damit, dass das klappt, aber somit wird ein Release zur GamesCom im August sehr wahrscheinlich oder was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. April 2017)

Am Freitag den 21.4.2017 startet der nächste Concept Sale für die *Banu Defender*, welcher bis zum 1.5. laufen wird.

 

Ich finde der schaut mal richtig gut aus. Was denkt Ihr darüber?


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. April 2017)

Bei uns gibt es übrigens noch eine Reihe anderer Spiele, die gespielt werden und eine sehr aktive Community. Reinschauen lohnt sich.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. Mai 2017)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind.
Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC &#8222;Thelyn Ennor&#8220; sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. Mai 2017)

Folgender Post hat gestern für einige Aufregung gesorgt, und leider nicht weil der neue Concept Sale angekündigt würde. Sondern weil Updates von Schiffen über das CCU System bald 5$ pro Update kosten soll. Die 5$ werden aber auch auf den Kaufpreis angerechnet, sprich wir zahlen nur für das erste Update pro Schiff!Aktuell sucht unser Star Citizen-Team noch ambitionierte Spieler. Langsam füllen sich aber die Reihen. Wer also noch einen Platz in einer langjährigen, erfahrenen, sowie gut strukturierten Gilde sucht, sollte sich beeilen!!
Bewerben könnt ihr euch wie immer: *HIER*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. Mai 2017)

The Next UEE Warbird, besser bekannt als Aegis Eclipse&#8203; gibt es seit Donnerstag zu kaufen. Ein Tarnkappenbomber&#8203; für *$275 (credit.)*&#8203; oder 250$ fresh money. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

&#8203;

Bei allen hin oder her, ob der Preis gerechtfertig ist bleibt doch eine Frage offen. In welchen Hangar steht die Eclipse den überhaupt?


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. Mai 2017)

Wie ihr euch uns anschließen könnt steht unter Bewerbungen

Verstärkungen sind gern gesehen damit wir jederzeit für den Start von Star Citizen bereit sind.

 

Ihr könnt auch mal auf einen Schnack in unserem TS vorbeischauen.

 

[SIZE=12pt]Um auf dem laufenden zu bleiben schaut doch mal auf unserer NEWS Seite vorbei [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]http://www.thelynennor.de/[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]Grüße Genossen![/SIZE]


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. Juni 2017)

[SIZE=22pt]Star Citizen: Aegis Eclipse Q&A [/SIZE]&#8203;

Wie immer bei einem neuen Concept Sale hat Cloud Imperium Games uns die Möglichkeit gegeben Fragen zu dem Schiff zu stellen und hat diese beantwortet. Die spannensten Fragen und Antworten haben wir hier für euch.&#8203;

*Was bedeutet &#8222;Stealth&#8220; im Universum von Star Citizen?*&#8203; 

*Die Eclipse hat ja einzigartige Stealthkomponenten. Werden ältere Tarnkappenschiffe, wie die Sabre oder die Hornet Ghost, auch noch solche Komponenten erhalten, oder sind diese der Eclipse vorbehalten?*

&#8203;

Die antworten findet Ihr bei unserer News: Hier


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. Juni 2017)

[SIZE=11pt]Bei uns gibt es übrigens noch eine Reihe anderer Spiele, die gespielt werden und eine sehr aktive Community. Reinschauen lohnt sich.[/SIZE]


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. Juni 2017)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (25. Juni 2017)

&#8203;Hallo zusammen,

 

der Sommer ist da und was wäre besser als auf sein bike durch die Gegend zu fahren. Das dachten sich die macher von SC auch und haben uns mit der Nox ein Motorad der Xian zum Kaufen angeboten. Wärend uns die Dragonfly noch wie ein Quad vorkam, ist das schlanke Desing der Nox ein wahrer hingucker. 

Aktuell sucht unser Star Citizen-Team noch ambitionierte Spieler.

Langsam füllen sich aber die Reihen. Wer also noch einen Platz in einer

langjährigen, erfahrenen, sowie gut strukturierten Gilde sucht, sollte

sich beeilen!!

Bewerben könnt ihr euch wie immer: *HIER*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. Juli 2017)

Star Citizen enthüllt immer mehr Schiffe und erreicht gleich zwei Etappenziele in kurzer Zeit. Wenn auch du dein Schiff schon gewählt hast gibt es nur noch eine Wahl. Den richtigen Clan. www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (9. Juli 2017)

*Ein Tag wie jeder Andere. In den Laderäumen des Konvois stapelt sich deine wertvolle Fracht. Noch ein paar kurze Stunden und du hast dein Ziel erreicht - die Handelsstation im Orbit dieses recht "unglücklichen" Planeten. Seit einigen Wochen schon warten die lokalen Behörden auf diese Lieferung, denn nach dem großen Erdbeben vor einiger Zeit sind vor allem medizinische Vorräte und Baumaterialien knapp und daher sehr gefragt. Als loyaler UEE-Citizen ist es deine Pflicht und Berufung, Notleidenden zu helfen - und wenn man dabei noch einigen Profit macht - um so besser!

...aber hast du auch in deine Sicherheit investiert?!*

 

Hier geht es zu unserem neuen Star Citizen *RETRIBUTION* Trailer!​*Alle unsere Divisionen in Aktion!*
Wir von *Thelyn Ennor* sorgen mit unseren *"Professionellen Sicherheitslösungen"* für umfassende Sicherheit, ganz nach Ihrem Bedarf. Während unsere *Marines* den Be- und Entladevorgang absichern und Personenschutz leisten, sorgt unsere *Navy* für passenden Begleitschutz. Wählen Sie dabei aus einer Vielfalt von *"Protection Packages"*, angefangen von einfachen *Wings* bis hin zu unseren massiven *Carrier Strike Groups* - ganz nach Ihren persönlichen Bedürfnissen!


*RSI Link:* https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/THELYN
*Website Link:* https://thelyn-ennor.eu/


Thelyn Ennor - Multigaming since 2005
_A leading Private Military Company in Warfare_


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. Juli 2017)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. Juli 2017)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes
System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.


Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. Juli 2017)

[SIZE=12pt]Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfach unsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]http://www.thelynennor.de/[/SIZE]


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. August 2017)

Bei uns gibt es übrigens noch eine Reihe anderer Spiele, die gespielt werden und eine sehr aktive Community. Reinschauen lohnt sich.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. August 2017)

Augmented reality sollte mit den Google-Glass in unsere Welt kommen, wurde jedoch aufgrund von schlechter Presse und Datenschutzwahn eingestampft. Doch in Star Citizen sieht die Welt anders aus und eröffnet eine unglaubliche Vielfalt von Verwendungszwecken Ingame. Schaut wie Chris Roberts und Sandi Gardiner das mobiGlas bewundern.

Aktuell sucht unser *Star Citizen-Team* noch *ambitionierte Spieler.* Langsam füllen sich aber die Reihen. Wer also noch einen Platz in einer langjährigen, erfahrenen, sowie gut strukturierten Gilde sucht, sollte sich beeilen!!​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. August 2017)

Du bist ein engagierter Pilot oder auch ein gewiefter Industrieller ?

Dann bist du bei uns richtig !

Wir suchen DICH !


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. August 2017)

Bei uns gibt es übrigens noch eine Reihe anderer Spiele, die gespielt werden und eine sehr aktive Community. Reinschauen lohnt sich.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. September 2017)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team?
Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu
Wir suchen verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. September 2017)

[SIZE=12pt]Wir wissen das viele Leute noch nicht wissen ob sie einsteigen wollen oder nicht.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Für uns ist es jedoch wichtig interessierte so früh als möglich kennen zu lernen.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]Unsere Gemeinschaft ist riesig und sollte genug Spielraum für eine persönliche Weiterentwicklung bieten. [/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]Für weitere Infos wie immer über unsere Homepage oder direkt PM an uns.[/SIZE]


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. September 2017)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind.
Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC &#8222;Thelyn Ennor&#8220; sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. September 2017)

weitere Bugs sind beseitigt worden von 3.0. Hmm ob wir es diesen Monat noch anspielen dürfen. Ich glaubs nicht aber man wird ja noch hoffen dürfen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. Oktober 2017)

Das Jahr neigt sich langsam seinem Ende zu, die Blätter fallen verfärben sich schon und Thelyn Ennor wächst weiter und weiter.
Die Ränge unserer Warfare und Industrial füllen sich, genau wie immer mehr Reclaimer unser Emblem ziert.
Soll auch dein Schiff unser Emblem tragen, dann bewirb dich unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. Oktober 2017)

&#8203;Da "Go" für die Evocati ist da. Bis zum Release von 3.0 wird zwar sicher noch dauern, aber wir sind einen Schritt weiter.&#8203;

Naja vielleicht geht es sich ja bis zu Citizen Con aus am 27.10&#8203;.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. Oktober 2017)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. Oktober 2017)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.


Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. Oktober 2017)

Hiermit dürfen wir euch mit höchster Freude verkünden, dass wir unsere Flotte mit Pioneers aufstocken konnten.
Wen du mit uns um Universum Aufträge oder das eigenen Territorium
verteidigen möchtest, dann komm doch zu uns und werde ein teil einer
großartigen Community.




Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. November 2017)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.

Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfach unsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.

thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. November 2017)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben.
Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt.
Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.

thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. November 2017)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.


Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. November 2017)

Neue Welten, neue Grenzen und beinahe unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten. All dies verspricht diese Zeitalter der Erkundung, eine Renaissance der Koloniezeit. In den fernsten Winkeln des Universums scheint das Licht von Gerechtigkeit und Rechtsprechung jedoch nur schwach und so sind die weit verstreuten Ordnungshüter auf jede Hilfe angewiesen die sie kriegen können. Für genau diese Zwecke entwarf Anvil Aerospace nun seinen neusten Jäger: der Anvil Hawk.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Ausgelegt als kleiner Jäger und ausgestattet mit einer Auswahl an tödlichen und nicht tödlichen Waffen ist er die perfekte Wahl für jeden Kopfgeldjäger oder lokale Sicherheitsorganisation, die ihre Feuerkraft aufstocken möchte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Der Hawk ist aktuell als Concept Sale im Rahmen der Anniversary Sales verfügbar und bekommt damit bei Erwerb die Lifesime Insurance. Mit 86 Euro schlägt er auch nicht so viel zu Buche wie andere LTI Schiffe und ist damit für Leute mit etwas weniger Geld auf der hohen Kante von Interesse. Wem das allerdings immer noch zu teuer aber im Grunde nichts gegen Gewinnspiele hat, sollte sich auch den Observer Test anschauen.
In diesem Minispiel müsst ihr die Silhouette von Schiffen richtig erkennen und erlangt damit die Chance eine Hawk zu gewinnen.
>>Observer Test​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. Dezember 2017)

Ich finde die Hammerhead super. Endlich haben wir ein Gunship zwischen Constellation und Polaris. Dabei handelt es sich um ein Anti-Fighter Ship, dass auch sehr Tanki ist.
Nur der Preis hat mich leider abgeschreckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. Dezember 2017)

Du bist
ein engagierter Pilot oder auch ein gewiefter Industrieller ?

Dann
bist du bei uns richtig !

Wir
suchen DICH !

Thelyn-ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

&#8203;

 

Holiday & Squadron 42 Stream-Meeting

 

Schon in der

Vergangenheit ist ja eine ausführliche Vorstellung von Squadron 42 mehrfach angekündigt worden, wurde aber leider immer verschoben, so dass mittlerweile wieder ein Jahr vergangen ist..

Aber damit ist nun Schluss! Das lang erwartete Preview ("Vertical Slice") von SQ42 wird wohl endlich im Weihnachts-Stream am 21.12. zu

sehen sein.

 

Wir treffen uns um 21 Uhr im TS für ein gemüdliches Kameradschaftliches zusammen sein beim Stream.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (25. Dezember 2017)

&#8203;Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen eine besinnliches Weihnachtsfest&#8203;.

&#8203;

3.0 ist live und wir sind mit am start!

&#8203;

cu in the Vers


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. Januar 2018)

Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen Citizen Bewohner ein gutes Jahr 2018.

 

Möge Star Citzen diese Jahr erscheinen ;-)&#8203;


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. Januar 2018)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. Januar 2018)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. Januar 2018)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.

 

Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.

 

thelynennor.de/&#8203;


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. Februar 2018)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind.
Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC &#8222;Thelyn Ennor&#8220; sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. Februar 2018)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben.
Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt.
Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. Februar 2018)

Die Aegis Vulcan ist im Sale. Sie bietet drei Personen Platz und kann sowohl andere Schiffe betanken,

als auch diese reparieren und neue Munition liefern. Dazu stehen verschiedene Drohnen zur Verfügung.

 

Der Preis startet bei über 200&#8364; für die Echtgeldvariante.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (25. Februar 2018)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes
System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.



Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. März 2018)

Das Verse wächst und wir auch. Thelyn Ennor bietet Piloten und
Händlern eine breite Plattform und eine weitreichende Infrastruktur.

Meldet euch solange unsere Rekrutierungshangars noch geöffnet sind unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu .

Thelyn Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir
haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein
entschlossenes Team legen.

Bewerbt euch unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. März 2018)

so Star Citizen lässt noch auf sich warten. Unsere Leute vertreiben sich die Zeit bis zum Release gerade mit Warhammer Vermintide 2.

 

Wenn du lust hast, auch in anderen Spielen progress orientierte Raids zu haben, dan schreib dich bei uns ein.

 

Thelyn Ennor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. März 2018)

&#8203;Die Evocatis testen gerade 3.1., sollte also auch in ein paar Wochen für uns verfügbar sein. 

Wir sind auf den Aegis Reclaimer und Anvil Terrapin sehr gespannt.

 

Thelyn-ennor.eu&#8203;


----------



## ThelynEnnor (25. März 2018)

Ihr sucht die Herausforderung ? Ihr wollt ein herausragendes Spielerlebnis ? Ihr wollt Erfolge feiern ?
Ihr sucht Teamgeist und Engagement und wollt diese Eigenschaften mit einbringen ?
Dann bewerbt euch noch heute.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. April 2018)

Frohe Ostern, 

Thelyn Ennor wünscht viel erfolg bei der Eier suche.&#8203;


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. April 2018)

Wir wissen das viele Leute noch nicht wissen ob sie einsteigen wollen oder nicht.

Für uns ist es jedoch wichtig interessierte so früh als möglich kennen zu lernen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. April 2018)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team?
Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu
Wir suchen verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. April 2018)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben.
Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt.
Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. Mai 2018)

Es gibt ein neues Schiff, die *Hercules*.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

&#8203;

&#8203;

Was kann sie für? Was ist sie gut? Nun Hercules ist ein Transporter (Tonks passen rein) oder kann sogar als Bomber (für Boden kämpfe) eingesetzt werden. Sprich die Panzerung ist sehr stark, weil sie in unsicheren Gebiet unterwegs sein wird.&#8203;

&#8203;

Du willst bei uns dabei sein? Dan besuch uns doch mal auf http://www.thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. Mai 2018)

Thelyn
Ennor sucht .....

Spieler die sich der Herausforderung stellen
wollen, bei der größten deutschsprachigen Hardcore Gilde mit zu
machen.

Tritt unserer Navy oder Industrie bei.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. Mai 2018)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf
Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. Mai 2018)

Der Schiffshersteller musashi industrial and starflight concern feiert einen *50 jährigen Meilenstein*. Zeitgleich stellen sie ihr neustes Schiff vor, anders als zuvor Transporter wie die Hull-Serie oder Freelancer, wird es diesmal einen *Speedracer*. Haben wir es hier mit einer kleineren Midlife Crises zu tun oder will MISC beweisen das sie Schiffe auch anders können?

2898 wurde auf Green der New Horizon Speedway eröffnet, auf dem die *MISC Daedalus mkVIII* zwar eine* Bestzeit* flog, aber leider nicht den Pokal des Murray Cups nach Hause brachte. Dennoch verband dieses Ereignis die Raumschiffsschmiede mit dem Star Racing. Jetzt, 50 Jahre später, schauen sie zurück auf ihr Vermächtnis und reflektieren über dessen Bedeutung für die Zukunft. Das Resultat: *Razor EX* und *Razor LX*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. Juni 2018)

Endlich ist es da, das rundum sorglos Paket *&#8222;Legatus Pack&#8220;*&#8203;, für jeden der gerne gut aufgehoben sein möchte. Es beinhaltet sämtliche bisher angekündigte 117 Raumschiffe und 160 Extras von Star Citizen.

 

Falls der Link nicht geht muss du eingelogt sein und schon über 1000 Dollar investiert haben in SC:

https://robertsspaceindustries.com/p...e-Legatus-Pack

 

Tcha das macht dan 27.000 Dollar für diese Packet. Fast schon ein Schnäppchen. Hat es sich jemand schon jemand geholt?


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. Juni 2018)

Juhu, ein neues Schiff gibt es zum kaufen. Ein salvager von Drake der den Namen Vulture trägt. Wieder ein Starterschiff für eine Person. Aber mal ehrlich wer startet nicht gleich mit einen Reclaimer?


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. Juni 2018)

Patch 3.2 ist jetzt auf dem PTU verfügbar.
 

Wichtigstens neues Feature ist das Mining.
 
Weitere neue Features:
- Quantum linking (mit mehreren Schiffen gleichzeitig in den QT einsteigen)
- Neue Schiffe: Anvil Hurricane, Aopoa Blade, Aegis Eclipse, Origin 600i explorer variant.
- Ships now have scanner/ping items and function to ships.
- neue FPS Waffen


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. Juli 2018)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf
Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. Juli 2018)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. Juli 2018)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. Juli 2018)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.

Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.

thelynennor.de/&#8203;


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. Juli 2018)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind.
Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC &#8222;Thelyn Ennor&#8220; sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. August 2018)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben. Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt. Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. August 2018)

Der bislang größte Sprung mit dem aktuellen Alpha 3.2 Patch ist Cloud Imperium Games gelungen und es wurden zahlreiche Neuerungen und Mechaniken in das Spiel integriert, weswegen sich der Spieleinstieg jetzt auf jeden Fall lohnen würde. Doch nun steht die Alpha 3.3 vor der Tür, welcher der größte aller diesjährigen Inhaltserweiterungen sein soll.

Thelyn Ennor zeigt euch eine etwas detaillierte Beschreibung der wichtigsten Neuerungen in Patch 3.3.
Weiterlesen... Auf ThelynEnnor.de


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. August 2018)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes
System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. August 2018)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf
Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. September 2018)

Thelyn Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein entschlossenes Team legen.
Bewerbt euch bei uns


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. September 2018)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. September 2018)

Am 10 Oktober 2018 ist es soweit und CIG öffnet erneut die Pforten für die diesjährige CitizenCon in Austin, Texas. Thelyn Ennor gibt euch einen Überblick über den Inhalt und die Themen der Livestream-Präsentationen in einer Timeline-Übersicht.
Die CitizenCon ist eine ganztägige, jährliche Veranstaltung rund um Star Citizen, welche uns tiefe Einblicke in die aktuelle Entwicklungsphase des Spiels gibt und Chris Roberts, sowie andere Entwickler über verschiedene Themen und Inhalte rund um Star Citizen sprechen.
Das Ganze wird &#8211; für diejenigen die persönlich nicht anwesend sein können &#8211; via Livestream übertragen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. September 2018)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. September 2018)

Bei uns gibt es übrigens noch eine Reihe anderer Spiele, die gespielt werden und eine sehr aktive Community. Reinschauen lohnt sich.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. Oktober 2018)

Wir wissen das viele Leute noch nicht wissen ob sie einsteigen wollen oder nicht.

Für uns ist es jedoch wichtig interessierte so früh als möglich kennen zu lernen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. Oktober 2018)

Bitte bedenkt bei eurer Bewerbung, dass wir eine leistungsorientierte Gilde sind. Natürlich ist auch für uns der Spaß am Spiel wichtig, allerdings haben wir am meisten Spaß, wenn wir im Team gewinnen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. Oktober 2018)

Aktuell suchen wir verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie wie auch für die Navy. Wenn du dich angesprochen fühlt und Interesse hast teil einer netten, Erfolgs orientierten Gemeinschaft zu werden, dann bewerbe dich unter www.Thelyn-ennor.eu

Wir freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. Oktober 2018)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team?
Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu
Wir suchen verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. November 2018)

Thelyn Ennor sucht .....

Spieler die sich der Herausforderung stellen
wollen, bei der größten deutschsprachigen Hardcore Gilde mit zu
machen.

Tritt unserer Navy oder Industrie bei.


----------



## marcmols (6. November 2018)

Bin interessiert aber neu hier und in dem Spiel also warte ich lieber noch ein wenig


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. November 2018)

Wir sind heute wieder ingame Aktiv!

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja?


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. November 2018)

Das Jahr neigt sich langsam seinem Ende zu, die Blätter fallen verfärben sich schon und Thelyn Ennor wächst weiter und weiter.
Die Ränge unserer Warfare und Industrial füllen sich, genau wie immer mehr Reclaimer unser Emblem ziert.
Soll auch dein Schiff unser Emblem tragen, dann bewirb dich unter ThelynEnnor.de


----------



## ThelynEnnor (25. November 2018)

Ihr sucht die Herausforderung ? Ihr wollt ein herausragendes Spielerlebnis? Ihr wollt Erfolge feiern?
Ihr sucht Teamgeist und Engagement und wollt diese Eigenschaften mit einbringen?
Dann bewerbt euch noch heute.


Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. Dezember 2018)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind. Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers. Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (9. Dezember 2018)

Thelyn Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein entschlossenes Team legen.

Bewerbt euch unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. Dezember 2018)

Die Zeit vergeht, Tausende Spiele kommen auf dem Markt doch wir die Löwen Gilde wartet nur auf Star Citizen. Wenn du auch dazu gehörst und es nicht mehr abwarten kannst, dann schau doch mal bei uns vorbei. Thleyn Ennor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. Dezember 2018)

Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen eine besinnliches Weihnachtsfest​.

cu in the Vers


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. Dezember 2018)

Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen Citizen Bewohner ein guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2019.

Möge Star Citzen diese Jahr erscheinen ;-)​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. Januar 2019)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf
Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. Januar 2019)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. Januar 2019)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. Januar 2019)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.

Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.

thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. Februar 2019)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind.
Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. Februar 2019)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben. Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt. Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. Februar 2019)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes
System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. Februar 2019)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf
Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. März 2019)

Thelyn Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein entschlossenes Team legen.
Bewerbt euch bei uns!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. März 2019)

*Wir warten auf SC.. und spielen CB!*
 

Ein Releasezeitraum für Squadron 42 gibt es mittlerweile und irgendwann danach geht es auch mit Star Citizen im Persistent Universe los - aber das alles liegt noch in weiter Ferne...
Bis dahin werden wir die Zeit verkürzen mit  Conqueror's Blade. Also Schau doch mal bei uns vorbei.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. März 2019)

Ihr sucht die Herausforderung ? Ihr wollt ein herausragendes Spielerlebnis ? Ihr wollt Erfolge feiern ?
Ihr sucht Teamgeist und Engagement und wollt diese Eigenschaften mit einbringen ?
Dann bewerbt euch noch heute.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. März 2019)

Wir wissen das viele Leute noch nicht wissen ob sie einsteigen wollen oder nicht.

Für uns ist es jedoch wichtig interessierte so früh als möglich kennen zu lernen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (31. März 2019)

Ich hasse die Sinnlose Zeitumstellung. Hoffentlich wird die Bald abgeschaft. -.-


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. April 2019)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team?
Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu
Wir suchen verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. April 2019)

Wir wissen das viele Leute noch nicht wissen ob sie einsteigen wollen oder nicht.

Für uns ist es jedoch wichtig interessierte so früh als möglich kennen zu lernen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. April 2019)

Frohe Ostern, 

Thelyn Ennor wünscht viel erfolg bei der Eier suche.​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. April 2019)

Wir wissen das viele Leute noch nicht wissen ob sie einsteigen wollen oder nicht.

Für uns ist es jedoch wichtig interessierte so früh als möglich kennen zu lernen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. Mai 2019)

Wir haben noch andere Tolle Teams bei uns zu bieten. Unter anderem Conqueror's Blade. Dort wird es in diesen Monat noch aktionreich werden. Mehr infos unter ThelyEnnor.de


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. Mai 2019)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team?
Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu
Wir suchen verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. Mai 2019)

Bitte bedenkt bei eurer Bewerbung, dass wir eine leistungsorientierte Gilde sind. Natürlich ist auch für uns der Spaß am Spiel wichtig, allerdings haben wir am meisten Spaß, wenn wir im Team gewinnen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. Mai 2019)

Endlich ist der Release Termin von Conqueror's Blade bekannt. Ab nächste Woche wird in Mittalterlicher manier auf die Glocke gehauen.
Wenn die Altenzeiten nichts für dich sind kannst du bei uns auch Star Citizen spielen. Weiter infos unter ThelynEnnor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (9. Juni 2019)

ThelynEnnor sucht .....

Spieler die sich der Herausforderung stellen
wollen, bei der größten deutschsprachigen Hardcore Gilde mit zu
machen.

Tritt unserer Navy oder Industrie bei.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. Juni 2019)

Die Zeit vergeht, Tausende Spiele kommen auf dem Markt doch wir die Löwen Gilde wartet nur auf Star Citizen. Wenn du auch dazu gehörst und es nicht mehr abwarten kannst, dann schau doch mal bei uns vorbei. Thleyn Ennor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. Juni 2019)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. Juni 2019)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2019)

Wie soll das bei Euch eigentlich laufen? Pflichtspiel nur für diese Orga? Ich bin in zwei weiteren, wäre also nur partiell "verfügbar" ^^


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. Juli 2019)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. Juli 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wie soll das bei Euch eigentlich laufen? Pflichtspiel nur für diese Orga? Ich bin in zwei weiteren, wäre also nur partiell "verfügbar" ^^


 

Servus,

Richtig, bei uns ist es Pflicht nur für ThelynEnnor zu spielen. Ist bei so eine Rießigen Spiel kaum anders möglich.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. Juli 2019)

Aktuell suchen wir verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie wie auch für die Navy. Wenn du dich angesprochen fühlt und Interesse hast teil einer netten, Erfolgs orientierten Gemeinschaft zu werden, dann bewerbe dich unter www.Thelyn-ennor.eu

Wir freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. Juli 2019)

Alpha 3.6 ist gelandet und damit eine Reihe flugfähiger Raumschiffe sowie ein neuer Panzer, mit dem man entspannt Langstreckenbeziehungen unterhalten kann, ohne sich direkt die Finger schmutzig zu machen. Aber lest die kleinen Spezifikationen selbst weiter unte*r: https://www.thelynennor.de/category/allgemeine-news/*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. August 2019)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. August 2019)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. August 2019)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. September 2019)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.

Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.

thelynennor.de/​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. September 2019)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind. Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. September 2019)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben. Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt.
Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. September 2019)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern. Wenn du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. Oktober 2019)

Das Verse wächst und wir auch. Thelyn Ennor bietet Piloten und Händlern eine breite Plattform und eine weitreichende Infrastruktur.

Meldet euch solange unsere Rekrutierungshangars noch geöffnet sind unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu .


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. Oktober 2019)

Thelyn Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein entschlossenes Team legen.

Bewerbt euch unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. Oktober 2019)

Wenn du lust hast, auch in anderen Spielen progress orientierte Raids zu haben, dan schreib dich bei uns ein.

Thelyn Ennor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. Oktober 2019)

Ihr sucht die Herausforderung ? Ihr wollt ein herausragendes Spielerlebnis ? Ihr wollt Erfolge feiern ?
Ihr sucht Teamgeist und Engagement und wollt diese Eigenschaften mit einbringen ?
Dann bewerbt euch noch heute.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. November 2019)

Wir wissen das viele Leute noch nicht wissen ob sie einsteigen wollen oder nicht.

Für uns ist es jedoch wichtig interessierte so früh als möglich kennen zu lernen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. November 2019)

Bitte bedenkt bei eurer Bewerbung, dass wir eine leistungsorientierte Gilde sind. Natürlich ist auch für uns der Spaß am Spiel wichtig, allerdings haben wir am meisten Spaß, wenn wir im Team gewinnen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. November 2019)

ThelynEnnor sucht .....

Spieler die sich der Herausforderung stellen wollen, bei der größten deutschsprachigen Hardcore Gilde mit zu machen.

Tritt unserer Navy oder Industrie bei.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. November 2019)

Wuhuuu CitizenCon,
war gestern richtig nice. Achtstunden Stream, da waren echt schöne sachen mit dabei. Aber in Banuisch werde ich jetzt nicht schreiben.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. Dezember 2019)

Wir sind heute wieder ingame Aktiv!

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja?


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. Dezember 2019)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf
Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. Dezember 2019)

Wir wissen das viele Leute noch nicht wissen ob sie einsteigen wollen oder nicht.

Für uns ist es jedoch wichtig interessierte so früh als möglich kennen zu lernen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. Dezember 2019)

Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen eine besinnliches Weihnachtsfest​.

cu in the Vers


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. Dezember 2019)

Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen Citizen Bewohner ein guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2019.

Möge Star Citzen diese Jahr erscheinen ;-)​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. Januar 2020)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf
Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. Januar 2020)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. Januar 2020)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. Januar 2020)

Wir freuen uns den Start des Thelyn Ennor *New World Teams* bekannt geben zu dürfen!
Mit unserem 26. Team wird Thelyn Ennor, nach dem Conqueror’s Blade Launch, nun in New World eintauchen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. Februar 2020)

Hiermit dürfen wir euch mit höchster Freude verkünden, dass wir mittlerweile auf 150 Piloten aufstocken konnten.
Wen du mit uns um Universum Aufträge oder das eigenen Territorium verteidigen möchtest, dann komm doch zu uns und werde ein teil einer großartigen Community.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (9. Februar 2020)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.

Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.

thelynennor.de/​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. Februar 2020)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind.
Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. Februar 2020)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben. Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt. Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. März 2020)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. März 2020)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. März 2020)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. März 2020)

Aktuell suchen wir verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie wie auch für die Navy. Wenn du dich angesprochen fühlt und Interesse hast teil einer netten, Erfolgs orientierten Gemeinschaft zu werden, dann bewerbe dich unter www.Thelyn-ennor.eu

Wir freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. April 2020)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. April 2020)

Frohe Ostern, 
Thelyn Ennor wünscht viel erfolg bei der Eier suche.​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. April 2020)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.

Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.

thelynennor.de/​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. April 2020)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind. Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. Mai 2020)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben. Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt.
Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. Mai 2020)

Hiermit dürfen wir euch mit höchster Freude verkünden, dass wir mittlerweile auf 160 Piloten aufstocken konnten.
Wen du mit uns um Universum Aufträge oder das eigenen Territorium verteidigen möchtest, dann komm doch zu uns und werde ein Teil einer großartigen Community.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. Mai 2020)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern. Wenn du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. Juni 2020)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. Juni 2020)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.

Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.

thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. Juni 2020)

Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen eine besinnliches Weihnachtsfest​.

cu in the Vers


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. Juli 2020)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. Juli 2020)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. Juli 2020)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. August 2020)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.

Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.

thelynennor.de/​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (9. August 2020)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind.
Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. August 2020)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben. Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt. Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. August 2020)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. September 2020)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. September 2020)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. September 2020)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.

Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.

thelynennor.de/​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. September 2020)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind. Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. Oktober 2020)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben. Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt.
Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. Oktober 2020)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern. Wenn du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. Oktober 2020)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (25. Oktober 2020)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. November 2020)

Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen ein Happy Halloween.

cu in the Vers


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. November 2020)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. November 2020)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. November 2020)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. November 2020)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.

Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team. thelynennor.de/​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. Dezember 2020)

Heute ist Nikolausi und Zweiter Advent, nur noch 2 Wochen bis Weihnachten. Aber wir wer braucht das schon wenn wir CitizenCon schon hatten ;-)


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. Dezember 2020)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. Dezember 2020)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. Dezember 2020)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind.
Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. Januar 2021)

Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen Citizen Bewohner ein gutes neues Jahr 2021.

Möge Star Citzen diese Jahr erscheinen ;-)​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. Januar 2021)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben. Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt. Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. Januar 2021)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. Januar 2021)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (31. Januar 2021)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. Februar 2021)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. Februar 2021)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.

Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.

thelynennor.de/​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. Februar 2021)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind.

Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers. Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. März 2021)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. März 2021)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. März 2021)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. April 2021)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.

Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.

thelynennor.de/​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. April 2021)

Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen eine besinnliches Weihnachtsfest​.

cu in the Vers


----------



## ThelynEnnor (25. April 2021)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. Mai 2021)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (9. Mai 2021)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. Mai 2021)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.

Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.

thelynennor.de/​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. Mai 2021)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. Mai 2021)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. Juni 2021)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind.
Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Wanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. Juni 2021)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben. Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt. Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. Juni 2021)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. Juni 2021)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. Juli 2021)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr. Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns. Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. Juli 2021)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. Juli 2021)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor. Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team. thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (25. Juli 2021)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind.

Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers. Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. August 2021)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben. Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt. Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. August 2021)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. August 2021)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. September 2021)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr. Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns. Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. September 2021)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind.
Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. September 2021)

*Willkommen im 4ten neuen Thelyn Ennor Forum welches hiermit online ist!*
*JUHU wir haben ein neues Forum. Schaut doch mal vorbei.*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. September 2021)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben. Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt. Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. Oktober 2021)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. Oktober 2021)

Das Verse wächst und wir auch. Thelyn Ennor bietet Piloten und Händlern eine breite Plattform und eine weitreichende Infrastruktur.

Meldet euch solange unsere Rekrutierungshangars noch geöffnet sind unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu .


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. Oktober 2021)

Thelyn Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein entschlossenes Team legen.

Bewerbt euch unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. Oktober 2021)

Wenn du lust hast, auch in anderen Spielen progress orientierte Raids zu haben, dan schreib dich bei uns ein.

Thelyn Ennor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (31. Oktober 2021)

Wir sind heute wieder ingame Aktiv!

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja?


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. November 2021)

Die Zeit vergeht, Tausende Spiele kommen auf dem Markt doch wir die Löwen Gilde wartet nur auf Star Citizen. Wenn du auch dazu gehörst und es nicht mehr abwarten kannst, dann schau doch mal bei uns vorbei. Thleyn Ennor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. November 2021)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf
Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. November 2021)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. November 2021)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind. Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers. Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Wanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. Dezember 2021)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben. Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt. Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. Dezember 2021)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. Januar 2022)

Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen Citizen Bewohner ein gutes neues Jahr 2021.

Möge Star Citzen diese Jahr erscheinen ;-)​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (9. Januar 2022)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. Januar 2022)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. Januar 2022)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind. Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers. Wir, die PMC &#8222;Thelyn Ennor&#8220; sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Wanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. Januar 2022)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben. Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt. Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. Februar 2022)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. Februar 2022)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor. Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team. thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. Februar 2022)

Thelyn Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein entschlossenes Team legen. Bewerbt euch unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. Februar 2022)

Wenn du lust hast, auch in anderen Spielen progress orientierte Raids zu haben, dan schreib dich bei uns ein.
Thelyn Ennor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. März 2022)

Wir sind heute wieder ingame Aktiv!

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja?


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. März 2022)

Die Zeit vergeht, Tausende Spiele kommen auf dem Markt doch wir die Löwen Gilde wartet nur auf Star Citizen. Wenn du auch dazu gehörst und es nicht mehr abwarten kannst, dann schau doch mal bei uns vorbei. Thleyn Ennor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. März 2022)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf
Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. April 2022)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr. Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns. Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. April 2022)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind. Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers. Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Wanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. April 2022)

Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen Frohe Ostern.

cu in the Vers


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. April 2022)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben. Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt. Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. Mai 2022)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. Mai 2022)

Das Verse wächst und wir auch. Thelyn Ennor bietet Piloten und Händlern eine breite Plattform und eine weitreichende Infrastruktur. Meldet euch solange unsere Rekrutierungshangars noch geöffnet sind unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu .


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. Mai 2022)

Thelyn Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein entschlossenes Team legen. Bewerbt euch unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. Mai 2022)

Wenn du lust hast, auch in anderen Spielen progress orientierte Raids zu haben, dan schreib dich bei uns ein.
Thelyn Ennor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. Mai 2022)

Wir sind heute wieder ingame Aktiv!

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja?


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. Juni 2022)

Die Zeit vergeht, Tausende Spiele kommen auf dem Markt doch wir die Löwen Gilde wartet nur auf Star Citizen. Wenn du auch dazu gehörst und es nicht mehr abwarten kannst, dann schau doch mal bei uns vorbei. Thleyn Ennor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. Juni 2022)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf
Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. Juni 2022)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr. 
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. Juli 2022)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. Juli 2022)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr. 
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. Juli 2022)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind. Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers. Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Wanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (31. Juli 2022)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben. Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt. Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. August 2022)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. August 2022)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor. Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team. thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. August 2022)

Thelyn Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein entschlossenes Team legen. Bewerbt euch unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. August 2022)

Wenn du lust hast, auch in anderen Spielen progress orientierte Raids zu haben, dan schreib dich bei uns ein.
Thelyn Ennor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. September 2022)

Wir sind heute wieder ingame Aktiv!

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja?


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. September 2022)

Die Zeit vergeht, Tausende Spiele kommen auf dem Markt doch wir die Löwen Gilde wartet nur auf Star Citizen. Wenn du auch dazu gehörst und es nicht mehr abwarten kannst, dann schau doch mal bei uns vorbei. Thleyn Ennor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. September 2022)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf
Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (25. September 2022)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr. 
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. Oktober 2022)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind. Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers. Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Wanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (9. Oktober 2022)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben. Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt. Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. Oktober 2022)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. Oktober 2022)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor. Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team. thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. Oktober 2022)

Thelyn Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein entschlossenes Team legen. Bewerbt euch unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. November 2022)

Wenn du lust hast, auch in anderen Spielen progress orientierte Raids zu haben, dan schreib dich bei uns ein.
Thelyn Ennor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. November 2022)

Die Zeit vergeht, Tausende Spiele kommen auf dem Markt doch wir die Löwen Gilde wartet nur auf Star Citizen. Wenn du auch dazu gehörst und es nicht mehr abwarten kannst, dann schau doch mal bei uns vorbei. Thleyn Ennor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. November 2022)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. November 2022)

Advent, Advent eine Hornet brennt. Oh ye.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. Dezember 2022)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr. 
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. Dezember 2022)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind. Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers. Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Wanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. Dezember 2022)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben. Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt. Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. Januar 2023)

Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen Citizen Bewohner ein gutes neues Jahr 2023.
Möge Star Citzen diese Jahr erscheinen ;-)


----------



## ThelynEnnor (Sonntag um 10:44)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------

